# Llazy Llog



## llazy_llama (Aug 28, 2022)

Alright, let's start logging shit in here.

Current goals: Fat loss while maintaining strength. Shooting for +%12 BF. Current BF unknown, estimating around 28%. BF Testing coming in September. Not currently taking anything, but TRT is in the cards potentially starting as early as 31 August.

Target daily calories: 2115

Target macros: 45% protein, 30% fat, 25% carbs


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 28, 2022)

Saturday, 27 August
Precisely 2115 calories, missed macros. 27/38/35 CFP. Having a really hard time hitting protein goals, today even included 3 protein shakes and I'm still short by a lot.
Workout was slightly off program for the sake of bench 1RM.
Bench - 8x135, 1x 205
Dumbbell incline bench - 65x10, 65x8, 55x7, 55x8
Dumbbell incline bench row - 50x10, 50x10, 50x8
Machine ab crunch - 200x12, (3x)
Machine fly - 235x10, 235x8 (3x)
Cable seated row - 115x10 (4x)
Machine back extension - 305x12 (x5)


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 29, 2022)

Sunday, 28 August
Calories clocking in 405 under goal, however I had a side salad from Jason's Deli that I didn't think to track. Probably right around goal, give or take. Little closer on macros today, 19/41/40 CFP. Egg whites for breakfast helped get closer to goal.

No gym, Sunday is scheduled rest day.

Weekly weigh-in: 254.4. Fucking hurts to see that number barely move even after I'm being so anal with my calories, but hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Following along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm embarrassed to admit at least 100g of my daily protein has been coming from HumaPro.  And just today bumped to the max of 150g (recommended anyway).  It's just way too convenient popping tabs for 25g, which then takes the pressure off a bit so I can have more freedom filling out other macro's.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

I just started myself and I'm over 100 pounds heavier but, I'll relay the same advice I recieved here about the scale. Trust the process. It won't come off over night. Tracking the calories will become second nature! Dig in and enjoy the journey! Following along, buddy!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit at least 100g of my daily protein has been coming from HumaPro. And just today bumped to the max of 150g (recommended anyway). It's just way too convenient popping tabs for 25g, which then takes the pressure off a bit so I can have a bit more freedom filling out other macro's.



Humapro makes caps too? Man I really gotta give in and get this shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Humapro makes caps too? Man I really gotta give in and get this shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea I pound down those tablets.  I have a big throat so can take 10 all at once.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Yea I pound down those tablets. I have a big throat so can take 10 all at once.








Lmao. Bro people think I’m nuts when I throw all my supps and meds in one hand and down like 15 diff things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 29, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit at least 100g of my daily protein has been coming from HumaPro.  And just today bumped to the max of 150g (recommended anyway).  It's just way too convenient popping tabs for 25g, which then takes the pressure off a bit so I can have more freedom filling out other macro's.


I've never heard of it, but I'll definitely look into it. Thanks for the tip, it's much appreciated!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I've never heard of it, but I'll definitely look into it. Thanks for the tip, it's much appreciated!



It will help you a lot if you continue having trouble hitting your protein goals. I haven’t started using it yet, but my plan is to use it in place of my intra workout EAA’s. Will be using Humapro mixed with Gatorade. Multiple ways to take advantage of what it can do for you. It took me a bit to understand the product, but it really is incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 29, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I've never heard of it, but I'll definitely look into it. Thanks for the tip, it's much appreciated!



All HumaPro flows from RiR0.  I can't take credit.


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 30, 2022)

Monday, 29 August.
Under calories today, 2048. Macros at 32/33/35 CFP. Ordered some HumaPro, so that should help with the protein once it arrives. Feeling like absolute trash, I'm so fucking hungry.

Gym was leg day.
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x6, 315x6
Leg press - 450x8, 540x8, 600x5
Standing Calf Raises - 337x12, 337x12, 337x10, 387x10
Seated leg curls - 205x6, 190x8, 190x8


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Monday, 29 August.
> Under calories today, 2048. Macros at 32/33/35 CFP. Ordered some HumaPro, so that should help with the protein once it arrives. Feeling like absolute trash, I'm so fucking hungry.
> 
> Gym was leg day.
> ...



Very nice. Digging the log so far. Keep it coming man. You don’t know how much we appreciate a new member that is solid. You’ll love the humapro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 31, 2022)

Great day today, both in diet and workout. I was really good with carbs and split them between breakfast, intra-workout, and post-workout, which really helped keep my energy levels up. Egg white and grits for breakfast is going to be a new staple for sure. Hunger level was totally manageable all day long, which was a VERY welcome relief.

Calories - 1953, under goal.
Macros - 30/28/42 CFP. Getting closer to 1g protein per pound of bodyweight. 

Workout: Military Press - 105x8, 115x8, 115x8, 115x6
Zottman curls - 30x10 (3x). I can definitely go up in weight here, but the Zottman curl is new to me and I'm still perfecting my form before I worry about weight too much.
One-hand dumbbell triceps extensions - 40x12 (3x)
Machine Lat Pulldown - 320x8, 340x8, 340x7, 320x8
Cable Shrugs - 210x20, 210x20, 210x15, 210x15, 210x15. Going to replace these in my program with barbell shrugs. The cable machine only goes up to 210 and I'm getting annoyed having to spend so long here.
Cable biceps curl (EZ bar) - 120x12 (3x)
Dumbbell lat raises, 30x8, 30x8, 30x6

I definitely need some compression sleeves for my elbows, the connective tissue in my right side is pretty painful this evening.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

I’m glad you hunger lever is getting to feel better and you’re able to manage it easier. Sucks that you keep falling a little short on total cals and macros, but you keep getting closer, that’s a positive. Good shit man. I would switch the shrugs to barbell or a different variation as well. I think you’ll get much more fiber activation from it and be able to go heavier. Also, for the sleeves man, I got this a few months ago and have loved them. They helped my
Elbow tendinitis a lot. I’m actually back to not wearing them as of a few weeks ago. I keep them in my bad though. 









						5mm Elbow Sleeves
					

Neoprene Flex-Material designed for maximum support, compression and stability for weight lifting, powerlifting, CrossFit, bodybuilding and more! ELBOW COMPRESSION & SUPPORT: Our 3-D design provides a contoured fit for perfect joint compression and warmth with optimal breathability and comfort...




					ironbullstrength.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m glad you hunger lever is getting to feel better and you’re able to manage it easier. Sucks that you keep falling a little short on total cals and macros, but you keep getting closer, that’s a positive. Good shit man. I would switch the shrugs to barbell or a different variation as well. I think you’ll get much more fiber activation from it and be able to go heavier. Also, for the sleeves man, I got this a few months ago and have loved them. They helped my
> Elbow tendinitis a lot. I’m actually back to not wearing them as of a few weeks ago. I keep them in my bad though.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact brand I use for my knee sleeves, so yeah. Definitely going to be ordering a pair of those tomorrow lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> That's the exact brand I use for my knee sleeves, so yeah. Definitely going to be ordering a pair of those tomorrow lol.



Haha what are the fucking odds man?? Good shit. Stick around here bro, you’re one of the good ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

Why are your carbs less than your fats? I'd want to see a more even protein carb ratio and reduce fats, the fats really aren't doing anything for you.

And welcome to the UG, I'll follow along. Good luck sir.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Why are your carbs less than your fats? I'd want to see a more even protein carb ratio and reduce fats, the fats really aren't doing anything for you.
> 
> And welcome to the UG, I'll follow along. Good luck sir.



He’s a work in progress and trying to line everything out. I absolutely feel that he’s open to criticism and advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Why are your carbs less than your fats? I'd want to see a more even protein carb ratio and reduce fats, the fats really aren't doing anything for you.
> 
> And welcome to the UG, I'll follow along. Good luck sir.


My main goal right now is fat loss while trying to maintain as much muscle as possible. All the research I've done has suggested to shoot for 1g protein per pound of body weight, then between .3-.5g per pound of fats to maintain hormonal balance, and to put the rest into carbs. Ideally that should put me at 25/30/45 CFP.

I'm always open to being wrong, but that's what I'm working with at the moment.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> My main goal right now is fat loss while trying to maintain as much muscle as possible. All the research I've done has suggested to shoot for 1g protein per pound of body weight, then between .3-.5g per pound of fats to maintain hormonal balance, and to put the rest into carbs. Ideally that should put me at 25/30/45 CFP.
> 
> I'm always open to being wrong, but that's what I'm working with at the moment.


No, fats for "hormonal balance" is crazy, where did you read this? Do you have hormonal issues that this has repaired?

Fats get stored as fat in your body, as a last ditch fuel source. They have other minor functions, but you don't need that much.

Carbs will be much more helpful for you in terms of building muscle and excercise. Carbs are more difficult for your body to turn into fat than fats.


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> No, fats for "hormonal balance" is crazy, where did you read this? Do you have hormonal issues that this has repaired?
> 
> Fats get stored as fat in your body, as a last ditch fuel source. They have other minor functions, but you don't need that much.
> 
> Carbs will be much more helpful for you in terms of building muscle and excercise. Carbs are more difficult for your body to turn into fat than fats.


From Dr. Mike Israetel's video lecture series on fat loss dieting. Link below. I'm not opposed to tweaking it though, I just don't really feel like I'm suffering from lack of carbs with these macros. Tracking macros is super new to me.
Now that I'm looking into this more (since this conversation started) I'm seeing that Jeff Nippard is suggesting less than 20% fats with a max cap of 75 grams, so there's definitely dissent from what Israetel suggests.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> From Dr. Mike Israetel's video lecture series on fat loss dieting. Link below. I'm not opposed to tweaking it though, I just don't really feel like I'm suffering from lack of carbs with these macros. Tracking macros is super new to me.
> Now that I'm looking into this more (since this conversation started) I'm seeing that Jeff Nippard is suggesting less than 20% fats with a max cap of 75 grams, so there's definitely dissent from what Israetel suggests.


Yeah that makes no sense to me that he would be recommending that much fat for weight loss. I think if you check into more bodybuilding sources of info you will get different recommendations.

I highly recommend a book called Nancy Clark's Sports Nutrition Guidebook. It really breaks down how your body uses foods in an easy to understand way. It was the first thing that really helped me start to comprehend that stuff.

And I'm a novice here, there are quite a few members with better dietary knowledge than what I have, and I'm sure you'll meet them along the way and be able to fine tune things better.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> My main goal right now is fat loss while trying to maintain as much muscle as possible. All the research I've done has suggested to shoot for 1g protein per pound of body weight, then between .3-.5g per pound of fats to maintain hormonal balance, and to put the rest into carbs. Ideally that should put me at 25/30/45 CFP.
> 
> I'm always open to being wrong, but that's what I'm working with at the moment.


You are correct in that we need a minimal amount of fats for hormone production, and other body processes. 

You failed to take into account though that you're at 28% bodyfat. Your stored bodyfat can and will be used for your body's needs, both hormonal, structural, and for energy. 

You do not need to consume that much dietary fat. 

However... If you're in a caloric deficit, and you are consuming enough carbohydrates to fill your workout energy needs, there's nothing wrong with your fat consumption.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Another reason to consume less fats in a deficit, but more protein  and carbs, is food volume.

You'll get more food VOLUME from the same amount of calories vs dietary fats. In simple terms, you'll feel more full, less hunger.

And add non starch vegetables at will to help with hunger.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Tip:

If you find yourself really hungry, upping your protein intake is the way to go. There's a 0% change in your case that excess protein will ultimately end up as fat stores.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

To take it a step further, there's a hierarchy in a fat loss diet on macros to consume, for best possible results, and I'll explain why...

The ultimate goal of a fat loss diet is just that, fat loss. To do that we need to use our bodyfat stores as energy. So therefore, we need to be in a net calorie deficit for the day.

Now I'll explain why in a moment, but 100 calories from protein, carbs, and fats are not the same.

Fats are pretty much pure energy. You consume 100 calories of carbs, you'll pretty much get 100 calories of energy.

If you consume 100 calories from carbohydrate, because of the processes involved to liberate the energy, you'll get a little less than 100 calories.

Proteins to be used as energy first need to be broken down to the individual amino acids. Much of which are needed by the body for protein turnover, ie muscle damage repair, organs, skin, hair, nails, etc...

For the EXCESS protein/amino acids to be used as fuel, some of the aminos can be converted to glucose fur fuel, and some to ketones. You lose some of the calories from this, as energy is required for this process to occur. It doesn't magically just happen. Now if your body does this, it's in real need of energy, so they will be used, no concerns about bodyfat storage.

But let's hypothetically say those aminos that have gone through the process of glucose/ketone conversion, and will be stored as fat. We've already lost some calories/energy from the first processes, but it will take MORE energy to convert that to fatty acids, and ultimately body fat. So the 100 calories of protein you consumed, even if it was all stored as fat, ends up being MUCH less calories, and therefore stored fat, vs consuming dietary fats.

This is why high protein diets are a fantastic tool in a fat loss diet.

Carbs also have to go through the process of conversion to fatty acids, and lose some calories/energy, before being stored as fat. But before that even occurs, the body will use the carbs to fill up liver and muscle glycogen before even a gram is stored as fat.


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> To take it a step further, there's a hierarchy in a fat loss diet on macros to consume, for best possible results, and I'll explain why...
> 
> The ultimate goal of a fat loss diet is just that, fat loss. To do that we need to use our bodyfat stores as energy. So therefore, we need to be in a net calorie deficit for the day.
> 
> ...


Lot of really good info here, and I thank you for taking the time to share all of that with me.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 1, 2022)

Wednesday, 31 August

Calories - 2115 on the dot.
Macros - ??? Ate some chicken fajitas on romaine lettuce for dinner, I was able to get calorie information from the restaurant but not macros. Not a huge deal. Egg whites and grits for breakfast, carbs and protein intra-workout, egg white and oats for lunch. I'm feeling good about todays nutrition. 

Hunger was fine most of the day. Got pretty ravenous before dinner, but manageable. Got bloodwork done today to potentially start TRT next week, now I'm just waiting for the consultation on the 9th to see what's up.

Workout: 

Bench press - 135x8, 155x8, 185x7, 185x5. I really need to prioritize bench because I've neglected it for too long. I know I'm stronger than this, just gotta work on that mind-muscle connection people are always talking about. It'll come in time.
Smith machine one arm rows - 75x8, 95x8, 95x8
Machine Back Extension - 305x20, 305x15, 305x15, 305x12, 305x12. Need to look into other exercises to focus the extensors. This is getting annoying maxing out the machine and having to do so many reps.
Cable crunches - 200x12, 210x11, 210x15
Cable cross overs - 70x8, 70x8. Planned to do 3 sets low and 3 sets at mid height here, but after the second set my tendons were screaming at me to stop, so I stopped. Added in machine flys to make up for it.
Machine Fly - 220x8, 220x12, 220x8
Machine Ab Crunch - 205x10 (3x)


----------



## CJ (Sep 1, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Hunger was fine most of the day. Got pretty ravenous before dinner, but manageable.


This is where veggies are helpful on a weight loss period. Munch on some celery, peppers, pickles, broccoli, etc... to take the edge off. 

Calories are minimal, but nutrients are maximal.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> This is where veggies are helpful on a weight loss period. Munch on some celery, peppers, pickles, broccoli, etc... to take the edge off.
> 
> Calories are minimal, but nutrients are maximal.


Oh, for sure. I've been keeping cauliflower and broccoli stocked, and I always have a big jar of pickles on hand. I think tomorrow I'll head to the grocery store and see what's looking good. I need to restock tilapia anyway (fucking amazing in the air fryer with some cajun seasoning and lemon pepper).


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Oh, for sure. I've been keeping cauliflower and broccoli stocked, and I always have a big jar of pickles on hand. I think tomorrow I'll head to the grocery store and see what's looking good. I need to restock tilapia anyway (fucking amazing in the air fryer with some cajun seasoning and lemon pepper).



I can’t keep pickles in the house man. As soon as I get them home, I eat the whole jar that day lol. Freaking love them and pepperoni is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 2, 2022)

01 September

Needed to take an unscheduled rest day today. Should have been an arm day, but tendonitis in my elbows is acting up today. I'd rather be at 100% for tomorrow's leg day so I can hopefully set a new squat PR. 

Calories - 2069. Stayed under goal again today. Getting easier to do that, which is nice.
Macros - 29/26/45 CFP. Soooooooo much easier to hit my protein goals with Humapro in the toolbox now. It feels like cheating.
In other news, I snagged a cheap bicycle off Craigslist, so I can start getting some cardio in that isn't soul-crushingly boring. Also I have DEXA scanning scheduled for tomorrow, so I should know for sure my BF%.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 01 September
> 
> Needed to take an unscheduled rest day today. Should have been an arm day, but tendonitis in my elbows is acting up today.


Arm day???  🤨🤨🤨

What's your workout split/schedule?  🧐


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Arm day???  🤨🤨🤨
> 
> What's your workout split/schedule?  🧐


Monday - Legs
Squats, 2 warmup sets, 2 working sets of 8
Leg Press. 3 sets of 8
Deadlift. 3x8
Calf raises, 4x12
Seated leg curls, 4x10

Tuesday - Arms, upper back, traps
Barbell overhead press, 4x8
Dumbbell alternating hammer curls, 5x12
One hand dumbbell triceps extensions, 5x8
Lat pulldowns, 4x8
Cable shrugs, 5x15
Cable biceps curl, 3x12
Dumbbell lat raises, 3x8
Cable face pulls, 3x12

Wednesday - Deadlifts, glutes, core, chest
Deadlifts, 2 warmup sets, 3 working sets of 5
Bulgarian split squats, 3x12
Smith Machine One-Arm Row - 3x8
Cable crunches, 3x20
Cable crossovers, 3x10
Machine back extension, 3x20
Machine seated row, 3x8
Dumbbell incline bench press, 3x8

Thursday - Arms
Barbell overhead press, 4x8
Preacher curl, 3x8
Triceps pushdowns, 4x8
Cable shrugs, 5x20
Cable biceps curl, 3x8
Machine lat pulldown, 4x8
One hand dumbbell triceps extensions, 4x8

Friday - Legs. This is my hardest day, I go as close to failure as possible or to failure. RPE 9-10. I can barely walk when I'm done.
Deadlifts, 2 warmup sets, 3 working sets of 5
Squats, 4x8
Standing calf raises, 5x12
Seated leg curl, 3x8
Machine hip adduction, 4x12

Saturday - Core, chest. Light day, around RPE 7. I'm usually still pretty fatigued from Friday.
Dumbbell incline bench press, 4x10
Dumbbell bench press, 2x12
Dumbbell incline bench row, 4x10
Machine ab crunch, 3x12
Pec deck flys, 4x8
Machine seated row, 4x8
Cable crunches, 4x20
Machine back extensions, 5x12

Sunday - Rest.

Every day starts with 10-12 minutes of stretches.
So yeah, I think of it as "arm day," but realistically it's closer to a push/pull/lower split. I have extra glute work thrown in on Wednesday, because that's a lagging body part for me that I'm trying to bring up to speed.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 2, 2022)

Enjoying the log and how much effort you put into it. Do you have issues with the tendinitis often? I started using some compression sleeves and they help a lot. I can send a link to the ones I have if interested in some. Good to hear the HumaPro has been a solid addition to your regimen and helping you meet your protein goals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Enjoying the log and how much effort you put into it. Do you have issues with the tendinitis often? I started using some compression sleeves and they help a lot. I can send a link to the ones I have if interested in some. Good to hear the HumaPro has been a solid addition to your regimen and helping you meet your protein goals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It hasn't really been a problem until maybe two weeks ago. I did get a pair of compression sleeves yesterday, so I'm hoping they help speed up recovery.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 2, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> It hasn't really been a problem until maybe two weeks ago. I did get a pair of compression sleeves yesterday, so I'm hoping they help speed up recovery.



Nice, good choice. I hope they help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 3, 2022)

Lots to write tonight, so this might be a long one.

Nutrition first. Calories 1811, 304 under goal. Fucking outstanding. Accidentally skipped lunch because I was running errands, but I managed to get a cup of egg whites and oats so I could still have some post-workout protein and carbs. Wasn't even all that hungry. Victory.
Macros - I'm going to start recording these in grams rather than percentages. I think that will be easier to understand in the future as caloric goals change. Today was 148/72/187 CFP. Little light on protein, but I'll have another Humapro serving before bed.

Workout. Today was a leg day. Here's where it gets rough.
Program called for deadlifts, but I was pressed for time and wanted to PR on squats, so I skipped those today.
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5. Attempted PR 405, failed. Twice. Ouch.
Standing calf raises - 337x12 (x5)
Seated leg curls - 200x10, 200x8, 210x8
Machine hip adduction - 115x12, 115x12, 100x12, 100x12

Missing that PR is a little disappointing, but not entirely unexpected. I was dizzy and light-headed all day today from the minute I woke up. VA screwed the pooch on refilling one of my prescriptions a few days late, so that definitely hurt. Refill came in late this afternoon though, so that's at least sorted for now. I might try again next week.

Got my DEXA scan done today too. I'm looking at 30.1% body fat (ouch). 168.5 pounds lean tissue. Doesn't feel good to read that report, but at least I'll know in a few months when I go back how much progress I've made.


----------



## TiredandHot (Sep 3, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Lots to write tonight, so this might be a long one.
> 
> Nutrition first. Calories 1811, 304 under goal. Fucking outstanding. Accidentally skipped lunch because I was running errands, but I managed to get a cup of egg whites and oats so I could still have some post-workout protein and carbs. Wasn't even all that hungry. Victory.
> Macros - I'm going to start recording these in grams rather than percentages. I think that will be easier to understand in the future as caloric goals change. Today was 148/72/187 CFP. Little light on protein, but I'll have another Humapro serving before bed.
> ...


Stick to the low calorie intake like you are, keep up the training and the fat should continue to come off. Nice work so far.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Lots to write tonight, so this might be a long one.
> 
> Nutrition first. Calories 1811, 304 under goal. Fucking outstanding. Accidentally skipped lunch because I was running errands, but I managed to get a cup of egg whites and oats so I could still have some post-workout protein and carbs. Wasn't even all that hungry. Victory.
> Macros - I'm going to start recording these in grams rather than percentages. I think that will be easier to understand in the future as caloric goals change. Today was 148/72/187 CFP. Little light on protein, but I'll have another Humapro serving before bed.
> ...


What was the point of going for a 1rm?

You're in a calorie deficit, you're not peaking for anything, it's honestly counterproductive. It's a wasted TRAINING session that was spent TESTING instead. And you failed twice, so you introduced an unecessary risk of injury. Nothing halts progress faster than an injury.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 3, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Lots to write tonight, so this might be a long one.
> 
> Nutrition first. Calories 1811, 304 under goal. Fucking outstanding. Accidentally skipped lunch because I was running errands, but I managed to get a cup of egg whites and oats so I could still have some post-workout protein and carbs. Wasn't even all that hungry. Victory.
> Macros - I'm going to start recording these in grams rather than percentages. I think that will be easier to understand in the future as caloric goals change. Today was 148/72/187 CFP. Little light on protein, but I'll have another Humapro serving before bed.
> ...



You’re doing great man, just keep grinding. That consistency will pay off. Where did you get the dexa scan? I really want to do one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 4, 2022)

03 September

Nutrition: 2016 calories, 9 under target. 223/58/236 CFP. Lots of rice with lunch today. Also note for later: low fat cottage cheese is VERY filling for relatively few calories and has a lot of protein. Definitely stocking up on that tomorrow, as well as more white fleshed fish and veggies for the air fryer.

Exercise: Chest/abs/back day
Bench Press - 135x8, 185x5 (3x)
Back Hypers - 135x8, 185x6, 185x5, 185x5, 225x3
Incline bench - 95x12, 135x8, 165x3
Machine Ab Crunch - 200x15, 200x15, 200x12, 200x10
Machine Fly - 235x10 (4x)
Reverse Fly - 145x10, 145x8, 145x8

Took my new bike out for a short ride this evening, only 1.2 miles. Basically just to remember how to ride the damn thing lol. I haven't ridden a bicycle in probably over 20 years. I don't think it's changed much since then. I need to see if I can get my Fitbit charged up and tracking bike rides, I definitely plan to incorporate this as my primary source of cardio going forward.

Hunger was not a problem today. Physically feeling pretty good, although my glutes and adductors are definitely ready for rest day tomorrow.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 4, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 03 September
> 
> Nutrition: 2016 calories, 9 under target. 223/58/236 CFP. Lots of rice with lunch today. Also note for later: low fat cottage cheese is VERY filling for relatively few calories and has a lot of protein. Definitely stocking up on that tomorrow, as well as more white fleshed fish and veggies for the air fryer.
> 
> ...


Just be aware that whatever energy expenditure numbers your fitbit spits out are likely to be WILDLY inaccurate.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Just be aware that whatever energy expenditure numbers your fitbit spits out are likely to be WILDLY inaccurate.


Oh, for sure. I don't plan on using it as an excuse to intake more calories, I just want to see if it can track distances and bike paths, that sort of thing. If nothing else it's at least handy to have Spotify controls on my wrist.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 5, 2022)

04 September

Nutrition - Calories at 1985, 130 under cap. 156/83/233 CFP. 

Exercise - Rest day. Rode the bike, just a light casual cruise. 2.1 miles, nothing to get in the way of recovery, just getting the heart rate up and burning a few extra calories.

Weekly weigh in - 251.6

Nothing unusual to report.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 6, 2022)

05 September 

Nutrition - 1931 calories. 184 under limit. 154/60/243 CFP. 

Exercise - Leg day
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x8, 315x5, 315x5
Leg Press - 540x8 (3x)
Standing Calf Raises - 387x12 (3x)
Seated Leg Curl - 205x10 (3x)

In the evening I went for a casual bike ride. 2.72 miles, 139 BPM average heart rate.

Overall, feeling good. I think once DOMS kicks in tomorrow, my legs are going to be jello. One weird thing, I noticed some nasty painful marks where my lifting belt sits. It's not a new belt or anything, so I'm doubting it could be allergies. Maybe I had it on too tight today? I'm not sure, but it fucking hurts. It felt like it was kind of pinching during a couple of sets, but I didn't notice the damage until I got home and showered.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2022)

I've had some red marks from my weight belt before, it goes away pretty quick.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 6, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 05 September
> 
> Nutrition - 1931 calories. 184 under limit. 154/60/243 CFP.
> 
> ...


This is totally normal, especially with new-ish belts that haven't really been "broken in"


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 6, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've had some red marks from my weight belt before, it goes away pretty quick.





TODAY said:


> This is totally normal, especially with new-ish belts that haven't really been "broken in"


Good to know, thanks guys. Now that I look at my order history, I realize it's only been four months. I can see that thick leather would take some time to break in, I know boots and the like take a while and they're nowhere near as thick. Just worried me to see blood, I guess.  :


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 6, 2022)

06 September

Going to be busy with school this evening, so posting a bit early today.

Nutrition - 1525 calories, so far 590 under cap. 178/28/188 CFP. I'll probably have a snack after class, some deli meat and Humapro, maybe a pickle or two. Came in a bit higher than usual on carbs today, but I'm feeling pretty good and energy levels have been decent all day.

Exercise - Military press - 105x8, 115x8, 115x7, 105x7
Lat Pulldowns - 320x8, 340x8 (3x)
Zottman curls - 30x10, 30x10, 30x8
Dumbbell lat raises - 30x8, 30x6, 30x6
Barbell Shrug - 225x7, 225x8, 225x8, 225x10
Cable biceps curl - 125x10, 125x10, 125x5

I had some triceps work in my program for today, but I was fucking spent by the time I got to it.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 8, 2022)

07 September.

Sick day. Woke up feeling like shit and running a fever. Spent most of the day alternating between the bed and the shitter.

Nutrition - Had to order in a few meals because I wasn't able to cook. No specific nutrition data available, so no way to really track macros. For breakfast I had an egg white omelet with spinach, mushrooms, and low fat mozzarella, and a cup of grits sweetened with Splenda. For lunch a grilled chicken wrap with romaine lettuce, red onions, parmesan cheese, radishes, bean sprouts, and balsamic vinaigrette and a cup of tomato basil soup. By dinner I was feeling a bit better and made two servings of Cream of Wheat, sweetened with Splenda, and had some raw cauliflower. 

Exercise - Fuck all, although I'm sure the amount of shitting I did today had to count for a few calories.

Hopefully I'll be good enough to get back to the gym tomorrow. Gonna be chugging water all night to try and rehydrate, that's for sure.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 9, 2022)

08 September

Sick day #2

Woke up with a fever, been dealing with that all day. Stomach is feeling better at least. Took one of those at-home Covid tests which was negative, so probably just a cold or something.

Nutrition - 2110 calories, 5 under cap. 211/78/214 CFP. Decent macros.

Exercise - Not a chance. Arms feel like they're made of lead.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Damn man sucks that you’re feeling bad. I hope it passes quickly. That happened to me last month and I lost 15 pounds. Fucked me up mentally for a few weeks. Try to get some rest in and keep hydrated and calories in as much as you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 10, 2022)

09 September

Sick day 3, The Sickening

Fever FINALLY broke this evening. Spent most of the day in bed again. I might just stay home tomorrow to be safe, but I'll make that call in the morning after I see how I feel.

Exercise - Nada

Nutrition - 1922 calories, 193 below limit. Appetite has been feast or famine today. Macros are 146/111/110 CFP. 

In other news, I had a teleconference with the doc today and got started on Test-C, .5mg weekly. It didn't occur to me until I was filling the prescription that no one bothered to explain how/where to administer the injections. Really not a big deal in the current year though, University of Iowa has a very descriptive video on how to do it. Simple enough. For future reference, my total test was at 267 ng/Dl before treatment. It will be interesting to see how that number changes when I go back in a month to follow-up.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 09 September
> 
> Sick day 3, The Sickening
> 
> ...


Have you always been this high BF%? I'm curious what it would be if you dropped the BF closer to 12% like you want without TRT


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Have you always been this high BF%? I'm curious what it would be if you dropped the BF closer to 12% like you want without TRT


Not always, no. I've probably been around this BF (give or take) since about 2016.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Not always, no. I've probably been around this BF (give or take) since about 2016.


Ever get blood tests when it was lower? I'm not saying you shouldn't get on TRT by the way I have no idea about this shit I'm just curious maybe you had some evidence that it can be higher with lower BF


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Ever get blood tests when it was lower? I'm not saying you shouldn't get on TRT by the way I have no idea about this shit I'm just curious maybe you had some evidence that it can be higher with lower BF


No, that's a fair question for sure. I never even considered getting tested before, it's only been the past year or two that I really started considering TRT. But looking into the common symptoms of low T, I've checked most of the boxes since shortly after puberty. 

If I had it all to do over again, I probably would have gotten tested in my early 20s. It probably would have changed a lot about the trajectory my life ended up taking.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> No, that's a fair question for sure. I never even considered getting tested before, it's only been the past year or two that I really started considering TRT. But looking into the common symptoms of low T, I've checked most of the boxes since shortly after puberty.
> 
> If I had it all to do over again, I probably would have gotten tested in my early 20s. It probably would have changed a lot about the trajectory my life ended up taking.


Well luckily you're here now man and got support. The consistency gonna pay off big time. By next year you'll be looking and feeling completely different


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 11, 2022)

10 September

Last sick day. Fever was gone, body was still pretty weak I assume from dehydration. Overall feeling much better though, this was definitely the tail end of things.

Exercise - Still no. Decided to take one last unscheduled rest day to convalesce. 

Nutrition - 2319 calories, went over limit by 204. I treated myself to a snack after dinner, munched on some peanuts while watching UFC. Macros were 236/88/165 CFP. Rice with dinner was a mistake.

Sunday is my scheduled rest day, Monday I'll be back at the gym for leg day.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 10 September
> 
> Last sick day. Fever was gone, body was still pretty weak I assume from dehydration. Overall feeling much better though, this was definitely the tail end of things.
> 
> ...



I think you made a good decision with the extra rest day. Since your fever is gone and you are feeling better. I would spend this scheduled rest day to hydrate and feed as much as you can to recover and get ready for Monday. I would recommend small portions in food and water, but a lot of them through the day. Hope you recover well and kill it tomorrow LL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think you made a good decision with the extra rest day. Since your fever is gone and you are feeling better. I would spend this scheduled rest day to hydrate and feed as much as you can to recover and get ready for Monday. I would recommend small portions in food and water, but a lot of them through the day. Hope you recover well and kill it tomorrow LL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Yeah, I'm definitely doubling up on the hydration today. I haven't felt this drained since back in my partying days lol.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 12, 2022)

11 September

Exercise - Scheduled rest day

Nutrition - 1705 calories, 410 under limit. 182/63/166 CFP. 

Forgot to weigh in this morning, I'll have to remember to do that when I wake up tomorrow before breakfast. Stoked to get back into my program this week, tomorrow should be a good leg day.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 11 September
> 
> Exercise - Scheduled rest day
> 
> ...



I think you’re gonna benefit a lot from today’s rest. Enjoy it and fuel that body, get ready to kill it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 13, 2022)

12 September

Felt great to get back into the gym.

Weekly weigh-in (a day late) 250.6

Exercise - Leg day
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 315x5, 365x2
Standing calf raise - 387x12, 387x12, 407x12
Leg Press - 600x8, 600x5, 600x6
Seated leg curl - 205x12, 205x12, 205x7

I think I popped a blood vessel on the lag press or something. There's some red spots on my upper eyelid that weren't there before the gym. Whoops.

Nutrition - 2035 calories, 83 under par. 173/93/202 CFP.

No real complaints about hunger today. It's satisfying to see that weight drop even after missing so much gym time last week. Hopefully another couple of pounds at least this week. All in all, today was a great day.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 14, 2022)

13 September

Nutrition - 2007 calories, 111 under par. 198/52/234 CFP. Good macros, this seems to be a pretty good balance for keeping me gassed up at the gym. Hunger was fine today, no complaints.

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, lats, traps
Barbell overhead press - 115x8, 115x8, 115x8, 135x2
Zottman curls - 35x8, 35x8, 35x6
One hand dumbbell tricep extensions - 40x12, 40x12, 45x8
Machine lat pulldowns - 320x10, 340x8, 340x6, 270x10
Cable biceps curl - 130x8, 130x9, 130x6
Dumbbell lateral raise - 30x8, 30x7, 30x5
Barbell shrug - 225x8 (3x)
Cable tricep pushdown - 140x12, 160x8, 160x4

1 hour 27 minutes.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 15, 2022)

14 September

Nutrition - 1988 calories, 130 under par. Macros at 198/51/251 CFP. Had a protein shake with milk for the first time in a while after my workout, amazing how satiating it was now that I'm better adjusted to the lower daily calories. Definitely held me over until dinner.

Exercise - Core day. Chest, abs, back.
Barbell bench press - 135x8, 155x8, 185x6, 185x5
Smith machine one-arm rows - 95x8, 115x8, 115x8
Cable crunches - 210x15, 210x10, 210x12
Machine decline chest press - 70x10, 95x6, 95x6 (each arm)
Machine ab crunch - 205x10, 205x10, 205x10
Machine back extension - 205x15 (5x)
Machine assisted pull-ups/machine assisted dips superset AMRAP, 80 pound assist
PU 8, dip 8, PU 5, dip 8, PU 4, dip 6

Notes - I really don't like the machine back extension machine if I can avoid it, I find that I get much more benefit with less lower back pain from back hypers, but the machine was in use and I didn't feel like waiting. Also, I really need to get that bench up, my numbers are just pathetic. I might switch over to using a machine for it, I think the lack of confidence from not having a spotter is really holding me back from pushing closer to failure.

Other than that, nothing unusual to report. Good day all around. Feel great.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 16, 2022)

15 September

Nutrition - 2075 calories, 43 under par. 188/54/251 CFP.

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, lats, bench press accessory lift
Military press - 115x8, 135x5, 135x4
EZ-bar preacher curl - 77x8, 77x8, 77x6
Bench press machine - 200x8, 250x4, 250x4
Triceps cable push down - 160x8, 175x8, 175x7, 180x5
Cable Shrug - 210x20, 210x20, 210x12, 210x12
Cable biceps curl - 120x10, 120x10, 150x3
Machine lat pulldown - 320x8, 360x5, 360x5
Dumbbell one-arm triceps extensions - 45x8, 45x8, 45x8

1 hour, 30 minutes.

Nothing unusual to report.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2022)

That's a lot of work man!


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's a lot of work man!


I feel like the tricep extensions at the end just kinda ended up being junk volume. I think next week I'll drop those and just up the weight on the pushdowns.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I feel like the tricep extensions at the end just kinda ended up being junk volume. I think next week I'll drop those and just up the weight on the pushdowns.


I'm amazed you did all that in 1:30


----------



## CJ (Sep 16, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I feel like the tricep extensions at the end just kinda ended up being junk volume. I think next week I'll drop those and just up the weight on the pushdowns.


It probably was, since you trained triceps 3 days in a row and chest 2 days in a row. 

What's your reasoning behind doing this?


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> It probably was, since you trained triceps 3 days in a row and chest 2 days in a row.
> 
> What's your reasoning behind doing this?


As far as chest, I REALLY want to bring up my bench press. I decided that once I'm under the 110 kilo mark for my weight, I want to do a few USPA matches. Bench is definitely my weakest lift, so I have to get that up.

Triceps, I don't really have a great reason. I did dips on the 14th because it was a scheduled chest day, and the 13th was tris. But they seemed to be recovered enough that the 15th's workout was fine, no soreness or anything.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm amazed you did all that in 1:30


That's interesting. If anything, I've been worried that my rest periods between sets were too long. That time also includes stretching before the workout starts and, if I remember correctly, stopping to go to the bathroom once.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 16, 2022)

Log update still coming this evening, but goddamn did I pick the right headband to wear today. I don't know if it's possible to shit out a vertebra, but I expect that I might find out today.


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Log update still coming this evening, but goddamn did I pick the right headband to wear today. I don't know if it's possible to shit out a vertebra, but I expect that I might find out today.


Haha they should sponsor me lol


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Log update still coming this evening, but goddamn did I pick the right headband to wear today. I don't know if it's possible to shit out a vertebra, but I expect that I might find out today.



Lmao this is awesome dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 17, 2022)

Bit of a long post tonight.

Nutrition - 1712 calories 406 under par

Exercise - Leg hell day
Deadlift - 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 405x5, 425x2
Squats - 225x5, 315x3
Standing calf raise - 387x12, 387x10, 387x10, 387x10
Seated Leg curl - 220x8, 230x6, 230x6
Machine hip adduction - 115x12, 130x10, 145x8, 145x8
Cable Leg kickbacks - 42.5x8, 57.5x8, 72.5x8

1 hour, 28 minutes

Some oddities here. In retrospect I should have kept the last set of deadlifts at 405 and pushed for 5 reps. I had planned to do 2 working sets of Squats, but on that first set of 315 I felt some weird pain in my groin and didn't want to risk an injury so I stopped after 3 reps. The weight on those kickbacks is kind of all over the place; I had literally never done that exercise before so I didn't know what to set the weight to. 72.5 was as high as that particular machine went, so that's where I ended up. We have a bigger cable machine that I'll use next time (that also doesn't have weird ass half pound increments).

Got home, showered, ate, and relaxed a bit. Then I noticed some fucking severe pain in my lower back and genitals. I thought it was a herniated disc for sure, so I called my insurances referral hotline expecting the nurse would send me off to urgent care. Instead she was concerned that it might be testicular torsion, so told me to get my ass to the ER immediately. Ultrasound, CT scan, and a couple of hours later, turns out it's just diverticulitis. So I've got an infection in my colon that's causing the pain in my back and the other stuff is just a mystery but hopefully nothing. To make things even better, the pharmacy that I had them send the prescriptions to closed just as I was pulling in, and because the pain medication is a narcotic, they can't transfer the prescription to a different pharmacy. So for tonight at least, I'm just fucked. Sleep is looking pretty unlikely.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 18, 2022)

17 September

Not much to say tonight.

Nutrition - 2180 calories, 62 over par. Didn't make the healthiest choices food-wise today, I'm just hurting too much to cook. Tried to keep it close at least. Macros at 178/114/187 CFP. Way too much fat today.

Exercise - Unscheduled rest day. No chance I was going to be able to workout today. Monday is the next day in my programming, and I'm hopeful that I'll be able to make it by then.

For now, I'm gonna pop another codeine and get some sleep.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 19, 2022)

18 September 

Short one tonight.

Nutrition - 1938 calories, 180 under par. 216/51/236 CFP. Had a lot of white rice today, it's supposed to help with the diverticulitis.

Exercise - Scheduled rest day. 

Feeling worlds better compared to yesterday, should be good to go for tomorrow's leg day. I'll probably take one last dose of the pain meds tonight for sleep and then hopefully I shouldn't need them anymore. The antibiotics go for another 13 days though, they told me to definitely take all of them even if I felt better.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 20, 2022)

19 September

Nutrition - 1777 calories, 341 under par. Macros at 180/32/260 CFP. 

Exercise - Leg Day
Squats - 225x8, 315x5, 365x3, 365x2
Standing Calf Raise - 427x12, 427x12, 477x8
Leg Press - 630x5, 630x5, 700x4
Seated Leg Curl - 225x10, 235x6, 235x6

Total time - 1 hour, 25 minutes.

Felt really strong today, so glad it was a leg day. My hip adductors were still pretty sore from last week, I didn't really notice until the third squat @ 365. That was definitely the limiting factor there. I also had leg kickbacks in the schedule today at the end, but the cable machines were all occupied and I didn't feel like waiting. All in all, felt like a really great session.

Bonus leg press video. I'm really having to unlearn the habit of locking my knees out at the top. It's a work in progress.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Damn man that sucks about the pain and diverticulitis. Is there no way to get rid of it entirely? Getting some solid work in. I hope the pain is better. Any reason you’re struggling to meet your caloric goals and falling under? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn man that sucks about the pain and diverticulitis. Is there no way to get rid of it entirely? Getting some solid work in. I hope the pain is better. Any reason you’re struggling to meet your caloric goals and falling under?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically I just need to add a lot more fiber to my diet. I've been taking 3 scoops of metamucil a day, it seems to be helping combined with the antibiotics. I should be meeting with a GI specialist in a few weeks, so hopefully I'll learn more then.

As far as the calories, I'm really trying to stay under that goal rather than above it. I've got a loooot of fat to lose, so this is going to be a long cut lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 19 September
> 
> Nutrition - 1777 calories, 341 under par. Macros at 180/32/260 CFP.
> 
> ...


Man your legs are super strong wtg on that leg press! 

You might not want to lock out like that though; I have seen horrible accidents where people hyperextend and  blow out their knees on leg presses before. It almost looks like you're a little prone to being double jointed which would make you more susceptible.

Leave a slight bend in the knee on the extension.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man your legs are super strong wtg on that leg press!
> 
> You might not want to lock out like that though; I have seen horrible accidents where people hyperextend and  blow out their knees on leg presses before. It almost looks like you're a little prone to being double jointed which would make you more susceptible.
> 
> Leave a slight bend in the knee on the extension.


And I just noticed you mentioned it in your post.... lol sorry


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> And I just noticed you mentioned it in your post.... lol sorry


Oh no worries. It's good to keep hearing it, I really need to break that habit before it breaks me lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Oh no worries. It's good to keep hearing it, I really need to break that habit before it breaks me lol.


I'm still traumatized from seeing it happen to people. 😟


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

If it's mild diverticulitis you can try to get your Doc to prescribe you Cipro or Augmentin , both antibiotics those should help with any infection , and you could try a  liquid diet for a few days while your bowels heal up should ease some of the raw feeling and upset.

For more severe they might suggest an ultrasound to see if there is any type of abscess  and put ya on an iv antibiotic  but thats for more severe cases sounds like you "lucked out" so to speak with mild. 

Good luck with it man


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> If it's mild diverticulitis you can try to get your Doc to prescribe you Cipro or Augmentin , both antibiotics those should help with any infection , and you could try a  liquid diet for a few days while your bowels heal up should ease some of the raw feeling and upset.
> 
> For more severe they might suggest an ultrasound to see if there is any type of abscess  and put ya on an iv antibiotic  but thats for more severe cases sounds like you "lucked out" so to speak with mild.
> 
> Good luck with it man


Thank you.

Yeah they did a CT scan on it at the ER. Ended up giving me Cipro and Metronidazole, and some tylenol with codeine for the pain. It's already feeling WAY better than it did on Friday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2022)

I saw you were taking metamucil, that stuff has really helped me a lot.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 21, 2022)

20 September

Nutrition - 2324 calories, 206 over par. 279/65/239 CFP

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, lats

Zottman curls - 35x10, 35x9, 35x8
One hand dumbbell tricep extensions - 45x10 (3x)
Military press - 135x5, 115x5, 115x5
Machine lat pulldowns - 320x8, 340x8, 340x8, 360x5
Cable biceps curl - 140x5, 140x6, 140x7
Cable tricep pushdown - 160x8, 180x6, 180x5

Weekly weigh in - 246.4  I am now down 20 pounds from my starting point.

Diet wise, I went a little over in calories today. The old lady wanted to order from our favorite Korean place, and we haven't had it in forever so I was willing to accept that. I picked a healthier option than my favorite dish (which is covered in cheese and is fucking delicious) and still had a fantastic meal. Gotta treat yourself every now and again. I've lost so much weight from my starting point that not only have I had to drill 3 extra holes in my belt, but I've now shrunk enough that it doesn't fit even with those additional holes. Guess it's time for a new one lol.

I felt a little off at the gym today. I had barbell shrugs and lat raises in my program today, but I was just fucking spent after the cable work. I suspect this was a combination of less than optimal sleep last night and fewer carbs yesterday than usual. Not the end of the world, everybody has off days. Just something worth tracking in case I can find a pattern in the future. Military presses felt heavy as fuck today, I think because that's normally my first lift on Tuesdays but I had to push them back because the rack was occupied. Tricep work felt really light, which was awesome. Zottmans are starting to feel more natural, but I still worry that I'm losing count of what rep I'm on and doing more reps than I count. Not a terrible problem to have or anything, but I'm pretty sure I did rep "5" like two or three times. Counting is hard lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 20 September
> 
> Nutrition - 2324 calories, 206 over par. 279/65/239 CFP
> 
> ...



You know what bro, don’t even stress being over calories today. As crazy as it sounds, it could possibly help you in the weeks to come. When you restrict yourself so much and diet down, our leptin levels often decrease so much. When you get those extra carbs and shit in you, it increases your leptin levels. So when you hit back to your caloric restriction, fat burning is even more efficient. This is why carb cycling works so well for so many people. You’re doing great work man and celebrate the progress you have made so far. I’m proud of you dude and really happy that you started a log here and made UG your home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You know what bro, don’t even stress being over calories today. As crazy as it sounds, it could possibly help you in the weeks to come. When you restrict yourself so much and diet down, our leptin levels often decrease so much. When you get those extra carbs and shit in you, it increases your leptin levels. So when you hit back to your caloric restriction, fat burning is even more efficient. This is why carb cycling works so well for so many people. You’re doing great work man and celebrate the progress you have made so far. I’m proud of you dude and really happy that you started a log here and made UG your home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm super happy to be here, man. Very few people in my family and friends group really give much of a shit about fitness, let alone strength training. It's been great having a supportive group of knowledgeable and like-minded dudes to get tips from.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 21, 2022)

Your ticep work and curl strength is damn good man. Keep up the good work. And like Iron said def don't sweat one day being over. Besides you can always make up for it and get your weekly net back to where you want it


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Your ticep work and curl strength is damn good man. Keep up the good work. And like Iron said def don't sweat one day being over. Besides you can always make up for it and get your weekly net back to where you want it



This 100% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 22, 2022)

21 September

Nutrition - 1757 calories, 361 under par. 197/35/232 CFP

Exercise - Chest, abs, back
Barbell bench press - 135x8, 185x8, 185x6, 185x5
Barbell incline bench press - 135x8, 155x5, 155x5
Smith machine one arm rows - 115x8, 135x5, 135x5
Machine decline chest press - 85x8, 95x5, 95x5 (each arm)
Machine ab crunch - 205x12, 205x12, 205x8, 205x10, 205x10
Back hypers - 135x8, 135x8

Next time I bench, I'm going to try to film it. I feel like I must be doing something wrong, because I feel like zero chest activation; it's all in my arms. When I do inclines and declines I DEFINITELY feel those in my upper and lower chest respectively, but flat bench seems like it's all arm. Weird. Hopefully someone here can critique my form and help me diagnose the issue. 

Ab crunch machine numbers were a bit weird. After that set of 8 I decided to up the rest time from 60 to 90 seconds, and that really helped me push out a few more reps in each set.

Back hypers, I was feeling the hell out of those in my glutes and hamstrings, and that's not what I want from them. I really just want to hit the back extensors. I'll have to play around more with the settings on the pads, I didn't feel it nearly so much in the legs last time I did those.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 23, 2022)

22 September

Nutrition - 2194 calories, 76 over par. 181/116/232 CFP

Exercise - biceps, triceps, traps, lats, bench press

Military press - 115x8, 125x7, 135x3
Ez-bar preacher curl - 77x877x8, 77x7
Machine bench press - 200x8, 250x5, 230x3
Cable triceps push down (straight bar) - 160x10, 180x8, 180x7, 180x6
Cable shrug - 210x15 (3x)
Cable biceps curl (ez bar) - 130x8, 130x7, 150x4
Machine lat pulldown - 320x8, 360x5, 360x5

Nothing unusual to report, so here's a meme for your time.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 24, 2022)

23 September

Nutrition - 2139 calories, 21 over par. 182/82/239 CFP

Exercise - Leg day

Deadlift - 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 405x4, 405x1*
Calf raise - 387x12, 387x12, 387x10, 387x10
Seated leg curl - 220x8 (3x)
Machine Hip Adduction - 130x12, 130x10, 130x10, 130x8
Machine leg press - 630x6, 630x6, 680x3

Started with deadlifts, and was feeling great. On that last "set" of 405, I felt some serious pain in my lower back. Now that I've had the day to think about it, I think it's diverticulitis related rather than muscular. I'm going to remove deadlifts from my program for the next week so this doesn't come up again. I was planning to do squats immediately after, but once my back started hurting I swapped that out for leg press. I had to wait until the end of my workout to hit that because there was a group of people all working out together using it. Feels weird doing heavy lifts like that at the end, but I made do.

Thankfully this pain isn't anywhere NEAR as bad as the initial flare up. This is very mild in comparison.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 25, 2022)

24 September

Nutrition - 1228 calories, 890 under par. 127/55/55 CFP

Exercise - None

Unscheduled rest day today. Lots of pain from the diverticulitis. Had a light breakfast when I got up, slept on the couch through lunch, and didn't have much appetite for dinner. Just getting through this pain as best I can. Hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 26, 2022)

25 September

Nutrition - 1858 calories, 260 under par. 151/78/151 CFP

Exercise - Scheduled rest day

Still in a lot of pain today, tomorrow's gym time is questionable at best. We'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 26, 2022)

Good luck with that stomach issue man, hope it gets better.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 27, 2022)

26 September

Nutrition - 1635 calories, 483 under par. 199/64/72 CFP

Exercise - none

Another rough day. I called for a telephone consult with a nurse practitioner last night, explained what was going on (no need to go into details, it's poop stuff), and she sent me back into the ER. They did another CT scan, which showed that my diverticulitis had cleared up, but couldn't explain the pain or the toilet issues. They're referring me to a GI specialist, so I'll be dealing with that soon-ish. Pain is better today, should be back at the gym tomorrow at this rate.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 28, 2022)

27 September

Nutrition - 1825 calories, 293 under par. 192/77/112 CFP.

Exercise - Another unscheduled rest day.

Still in a lot of pain. Tomorrow is scheduled for back, abs, and chest, so if I'm not 100% by the morning, I really can't risk making it worse with that workout. This is really frustrating not being able to hit the gym, but as long as I keep my calories low, I know that I'm still working towards my goals.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 28, 2022)

Hang in there dude


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hang in there dude


I just gotta keep telling myself that if I go back too soon and re-injure something, it'll be even longer before I'm back to 100%.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 28, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I just gotta keep telling myself that if I go back too soon and re-injure something, it'll be even longer before I'm back to 100%.


I have had a ton of setbacks the past 3 years. Key for me has been to just be patient and make healthy decisions.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 28, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Monday, 29 August.
> Under calories today, 2048. Macros at 32/33/35 CFP. Ordered some HumaPro, so that should help with the protein once it arrives. Feeling like absolute trash, I'm so fucking hungry.
> 
> Gym was leg day.
> ...


Nice leg day looks similar to mine but I add leg extensions and straight legged deadlifts. The straight legs with the seated leg curls blew my hammies up.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 28, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 26 September
> 
> Nutrition - 1635 calories, 483 under par. 199/64/72 CFP
> 
> ...


What treatment for the diverticulitis and how did you get diagnosed. I fought with this for some time and it comes and goes. Deep lower left abdomen pain and the shits from hell for months. Then I am magically fine. This is no joke fucks every thing up. Best of luck with it.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 28, 2022)

loree123 said:


> What treatment for the diverticulitis and how did you get diagnosed. I fought with this for some time and it comes and goes. Deep lower left abdomen pain and the shits from hell for months. Then I am magically fine. This is no joke fucks every thing up. Best of luck with it.


I had no idea what diverticulitis even was until the diagnosis lol. I just had this crazy pain in my lower left back and abdomen. Ended up going to the ER because it was so bad, and they ran a CT scan and found it. Prescribed me 2 rounds of antibiotics, some pills for the pain, and I have to follow up with a GI specialist in the near future.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 29, 2022)

28 September

Nutrition - 1987 calories, 131 under par. 182/94/179 CFP

Exercise - None

Lucky break, I was able to get in on someone's cancellation at the VA. I'll be meeting with a nurse practitioner tomorrow, hopefully they'll be able to do something to help. Pain still sucks ass, but not as bad as yesterday thankfully.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 28 September
> 
> Nutrition - 1987 calories, 131 under par. 182/94/179 CFP
> 
> ...



I hope they can help you out man. The VA here has been phenomenal to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 30, 2022)

29 September

Nutrition - 1915 calories, 203 under par. 186/59/184 CFP

Exercise - None

Finally got in to see someone at the VA, they told me that pain was to be expected for up to 6 weeks, and not to worry. Just rest, more fiber, hydrate, and take Tylenol for the pain. I've got another appointment coming up on the 12th, they said if things were still bad by then, we'd look into more options. Probably going to need another colonoscopy as well, which isn't a big deal. Had one a year or two ago and it was pretty uneventful. 

For now just playing it by ear. If I feel good enough to go to the gym, I'll go. If not, I'll stay home. Sucks to miss out on gains, but I'm staying under calories and still making progress towards my goals. Gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 30, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I had no idea what diverticulitis even was until the diagnosis lol. I just had this crazy pain in my lower left back and abdomen. Ended up going to the ER because it was so bad, and they ran a CT scan and found it. Prescribed me 2 rounds of antibiotics, some pills for the pain, and I have to follow up with a GI specialist in the near future.


Mine was totally missed and tried everything to diet restrictions to meds.


llazy_llama said:


> 29 September
> 
> Nutrition - 1915 calories, 203 under par. 186/59/184 CFP
> 
> ...


No point ripping down the highway with a flat tire... heal up. The gym will always be there when you get back.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 1, 2022)

30 September

Nutrition - 1751 calories, 367 under par. 142/87/189 CFP

Exercise - none

Pain is worse today than it was yesterday. Like 5/10. Still manageable though. Nothing else interesting to report.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 2, 2022)

01 October

Nutrition - 2071 Calories, 47 under par. 153/100/196 CFP

Exercise - none

Pain is much better today, like 2/10. If this keeps up through tomorrow, I'm hitting the gym Monday even if I have to go a bit lighter than I'd like. I'm getting restless lol.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 2, 2022)

02 October

Weekly weigh-in: 243.2 lbs

Getting close to that 110 kg weight class! Feels awesome to still see progress even though I haven't been able to hit the gym lately. Who would have guessed that the secret was just calories out > calories in lmfao.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 3, 2022)

02 October

Nutrition - Daily calories adjusted to 2060 to reflect updated weight. 1783 calories. 277 under par. 131/78/215 CFP

Exercise - Light cardio. 15 minutes on stationary bike at a light pace (heart rate at ~120 bpm) then 15 minutes on elliptical at moderate pace (150-160 BPM).

I was getting really restless today, and pain was at about a 1/10, so I figured I'd go burn a few calories today. Started off light on the bike and everything felt great, so I moved over to the elliptical and stepped it up a bit. Still a very light workout, but it felt awesome and helped get my head back into things. I should be able to return to my program tomorrow, although I'll be cutting deadlifts for at least 2 full weeks.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 4, 2022)

03 October

Nutrition - 1573 calories, 487 under par. 207/42/154 CFP

Exercise - None. Unscheduled rest day.

Pain today was about a 4/10, enough to tell me that a leg day would have been bad business. I don't know if I slept wrong or what caused it to get worse overnight, and that's the most frustrating part. Generally just feeling like shit today and hoping tomorrow sucks less.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 29 September
> 
> Nutrition - 1915 calories, 203 under par. 186/59/184 CFP
> 
> ...



Yeah man, do whatever you gotta do to get better and fix issues and find answers. I kept consistent about doing the same thing and finally found out I have gallstones and need my gallbladder removed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 5, 2022)

04 October

Nutrition - 1563 calories, 497 under par. 188/50/107 CFP. Way low on the protein, can't afford to be doing that.

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Aaaand the pain is bad again today. Control the things I can and accept the things I can't. All I can do, really.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 6, 2022)

05 October 

What a great fucking day!

Nutrition - 2055 calories, 5 under par. 181/94/246 CFP

Exercise - Chest, abs, back
Bench press machine - 290x4, 250x8, 250x5
Back hyper - 225x3, 185x5, 185x4
Barbell incline bench press - 135x8, 155x5, 155x5
Machine ab crunch - 205x15, 205x12, 205x10, 205x8
Machine lat pulldown - 270x10, 300x6, 300x6

Finally back at the gym, and damn did it feel good! Definitely felt a bit weak, but totally expected that. I'm also now fully convinced that the pain I've been dealing with is completely unrelated to the diverticulitis that the CT scan uncovered. Last night I was laying in bed, in pain, and unable to find a comfortable position to lay in. Rather than toss and turn all night and keep the old lady up, I decided to sleep on the couch. I found a nice position on the couch without pain, and woke up feeling no pain whatsoever. If that's all it takes, I'm more than happy to sleep on the couch for a few days until this is fully healed up.


----------



## eazy (Oct 6, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> What a great fucking day!


Good deal. Glad to read it. Hope tomorrow is the same.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 7, 2022)

06 October 

Nutrition - 1827 calories, 233 under par. 186/63/203 CFP.

Exercise - Scheduled rest day

Took it easy today. As much as it was tempting to head right back to the gym, I know it's more important to take it slow starting back after a break. As long as things aren't worse when I wake up tomorrow, Friday will be a leg day.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 8, 2022)

07 October 

Nutrition - 1961 calories, 99 under par. 181/91/150 CFP.

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Had to miss the gym today for personal reasons. My plan is to hit legs tomorrow instead of my scheduled abs/chest/back since my abs and chest are still sore anyway. 

In related news, back in July I bought a few new pairs of pants because my old jeans were getting to be too big. I put one of those pairs on today, and they're already too big. Great problem to have.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 9, 2022)

08 October

Nutrition - 1977 calories, 83 under par. 183/79/231 CFP

Exercise - Leg day

Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5
Leg Press - 630x4, 540x5, 540x5
Standing calf raise - 387x12, 387x12, 387x9, 387x8
Seated leg curl - 205x10, 205x8, 205x5
Machine hip adduction - 130x15, 130x10, 130x8

1 hour, 19 minutes

Felt good to hit a leg day again. I felt pretty weak on the leg press, but nothing else felt like I lost too much being away from the gym for a bit. Other than that, nothing unusual. Tomorrow is a scheduled rest day, then we'll see if I can resume my regular program on Monday or if I'll need to keep easing back into it.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 9, 2022)

09 October

Weekly weigh-in - 241.2


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 10, 2022)

Two parter tonight.

09 October

Nutrition - 1809 calories, 251 under par. 134/80/212 CFP.

Exercise - Scheduled rest day.

Monday is scheduled to be a leg day in my normal programming, but I'm still really damn sore from Friday. I'll have to play around with my days in this coming week to make sure I hit everything. I'll probably do my Tuesday biceps/triceps/delts/lats instead.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 10, 2022)

Now part two, the part I'm really dreading.

09 October

Progress pics. I fucking hated every second of this, and I hate posting it, but at least I'll be able to look back on it in a few months and see some changes. It is what it is.


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Now part two, the part I'm really dreading.
> 
> 09 October
> 
> Progress pics. I fucking hated every second of this, and I hate posting it, but at least I'll be able to look back on it in a few months and see some changes. It is what it is.


Awesome job man at keeping yourself accountable by posting pics Man! Takes balls and shows your determination. Visit slab and Eazy’s logs for some great motivation. This almost makes me wanna get my shit together. Thanks for the kick in th ass as well lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Hell yeah man, I agree with PZT. Good shit. Keep getting after it man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 11, 2022)

10 October

Nutrition - 1744 Calories, 316 under par. 101/69/163 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

DOMS hit me fucking HARD this morning when I woke up. Old lady keeps asking me if I'm okay because I can hardly walk lmfao. Feels like the first time all over again.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 12, 2022)

11 October

Nutrition - 1745 calories, 315 under par. 161/77/176 CFP

Exercise - Bis/Tris/Lats
Dumbbell shoulder press - 45x12, 55x10, 55x8
Dumbbell Zottman curl - 35x8, 35x8, 35x5
Dumbbell tricep extension, one hand - 45x8, 45x8, 45x7
Machine lat pulldown - 270x12, 320x8, 320x6, 320x8
Cable biceps curl - 120x10, 120x7, 120x8
Cable triceps pushdown (straight bar) - 150x12, 160x8, 160x7

Total time 1 hour, 11 minutes

Man, the forearm pump from Zottmans feels amazing, I missed that feeling. Other than that, nothing unusual to report. Feeling good today, DOMS in the legs is under control and should be fine by next leg day. We'll see how my arms and back are feeling in a day or two, but those typically recover pretty fast for me. Today was a good day.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 13, 2022)

12 October

Nutrition - 1684 calories, 379 under par. 120/78/199 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Late last night I started getting a lot of pain in my abdomen just below the sternum. It was lucky that I happened to have a doctor's appointment scheduled today anyway, so I brought that up with her. She's concerned that it might be pancreatitis or a gall bladder issue, so I'm going back tomorrow for yet another CT scan. GI tract stuff sucks. On the bright side, it doesn't hurt too bad unless I put pressure on it. I just have to be careful about how I lay in bed and I should be able to sleep. And burping hurts. Weird stuff.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 13, 2022)

Quick update because I'll probably be away for the evening. Went back in to the VA today for yet another CT scan. They said they weren't able to tell for sure what's going on, but it could be a "preportal edema," or some kind of clot. Either way, they're sending me back into the ER for a MRI and we're going from there. 

Yay. Gonna be a fun night.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 14, 2022)

Health update. They found a thrombosis in my portal vein. Looks like I'm going to be staying in the hospital for a few days. Fun times.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 14, 2022)

damn dude that sucks, hang in there I think that is something they can fix.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 15, 2022)

Quick update. Still in the hospital. Doctor says I might get to go home today. I'm gonna be on blood thinners that I have to self inject subcutaneously twice a day for a month. The injection burns like hell for about 5 minutes, but it's really not so bad in the grand scheme of things. They still have no idea why I have this big ass blood clot because I don't meet any of the risk factors. I'm relatively young, I don't travel overseas, it's just weird and they're stumped as to why this happened.

Diet wise, I have no idea what my macros are looking like, but I'm damn sure that I'm coming in under calories. Then food here is total ass so I'm not eating much at all lol.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 15, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Quick update. Still in the hospital. Doctor says I might get to go home today. I'm gonna be on blood thinners that I have to self inject subcutaneously twice a day for a month. The injection burns like hell for about 5 minutes, but it's really not so bad in the grand scheme of things. They still have no idea why I have this big ass blood clot because I don't meet any of the risk factors. I'm relatively young, I don't travel overseas, it's just weird and they're stumped as to why this happened.
> 
> Diet wise, I have no idea what my macros are looking like, but I'm damn sure that I'm coming in under calories. Then food here is total ass so I'm not eating much at all lol.
> 
> ...


Glad your alright


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 16, 2022)

16 October 

Weekly weigh-in: 238.6. Lost a couple of pounds in the hospital lol. Feels good to be back home.


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 16, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 16 October
> 
> Weekly weigh-in: 238.6. Lost a couple of pounds in the hospital lol. Feels good to be back home.


That's awesome you're back home. Take it easy until you recover and get back to yourself.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 16, 2022)

Catching up today... sorry I fell so far behind. 



llazy_llama said:


> 10 October
> 
> Nutrition - 1744 Calories, 316 under par. 101/69/163 CFP
> 
> ...


Try adding in some L-glutamine before bed. I'm not sure what your dose should be, I'm doing 2g a night, but the package says 5g per serving. I went from feeling like I'd been hit by a truck constantly to actually recovering really well with this one tweak.



llazy_llama said:


> 16 October
> 
> Weekly weigh-in: 238.6. Lost a couple of pounds in the hospital lol. Feels good to be back home.


Glad you're back home!


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 16, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Try adding in some L-glutamine before bed. I'm not sure what your dose should be, I'm doing 2g a night, but the package says 5g per serving. I went from feeling like I'd been hit by a truck constantly to actually recovering really well with this one tweak.


That's actually a really good idea, thank you. I usually take 2g post workout, but another 2-3g before bed might just help a lot.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 17, 2022)

16 October

Nutrition - 1492 calories, 568 under par. 146/68/73 CFP. Had very little appetite today, and what I did eat was mostly comfort food. 

Exercise - unscheduled rest day.

Still some pain in my abdomen, and these injections hurt a lot. Still, keeping positive. I get to sleep in my own bed and I can really focus more on macros tomorrow.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 18, 2022)

17 October

Nutrition - 2007 calories, 53 under par. 177/69/187 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Liver region still aches, and fuck these blood thinners. I did a lot better with my macros today, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 19, 2022)

18 October

Nutrition - 1532 calories, 528 under par. 189/56/65 CFP. No appetite today. I skipped lunch and would have skipped dinner if my wife hadn't forced me to eat.

Exercise - unscheduled rest day.

My primary care doc from the VA called today to check up. Told her I was in quite a lot of pain, so she said they'll see about getting me something for it. Other than that, just trying to get by.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

Hang in there man. I was on blood thinners over a year with my heart shit. They didn't bother me at all, but mine were orals so I didn't have to deal with 2x a day injections.

Sounds like your pain is a helluva burden though.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 20, 2022)

19 October

Nutrition - 1844 calories, 216 under par. 192/92/180 CFP.

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Pain is pretty rough today, but at least I'm getting my appetite back. I called the VA today and spoke to my doctor's nurse about the pain and asked if I could get on pills instead of injections for the blood thinners. She said they'd call me back. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 21, 2022)

20 October

Nutrition - 2019 calories, 41 under par. 237/57/250 CFP

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, light chest/back
Barbell military press - 95x12, 115x8, 115x5
Dumbbell shoulder press - 45x7, 45x6, 45x7
Zottman curls - 35x9, 35x6, 35x5
One-arm triceps extensions - 45x10, 45x8, 45x6
Cable biceps curl - 130x8, 130x7, 120x7, 110x8
Cable triceps pushdown (straight bar) - 160x14, 180x5, 160x5
Total time - 1 hour, 6 minutes


Doctors told me I could get back to the gym as soon as I felt like I was able to, and that it might help with recovery. I didn't exactly feel able to today, but I needed a change of scenery and to clear my mind a little bit. I had to make some modifications to my program; I'm really worried about anything that engages the core too much. But I did what I could, and it felt good to at least be doing something.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 21, 2022)

Oh lol, almost forgot the best part. These blood thinners are seriously no joke. I guess I must have pinched my finger a bit between a 10 and a 25 pound plate because as soon as I left the rack and headed to the dumbbells, I noticed this bruise on my index finger.


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 21, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 20 October
> 
> Nutrition - 2019 calories, 41 under par. 237/57/250 CFP
> 
> ...


Despite this setback, you're doing great keeping calories low. Keep it up!


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 22, 2022)

21 October

Nutrition - 1895 calories, 165 under par. 302/43/218 CFP. Carbs were too high today, but that fried rice was calling my name.

Exercise - Leg day
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x4, 315x4, 315x4
Leg Press - 540x7, 540x7, 540x6
Seated leg curl - 220x8, 220x4, 200x5
Total time - 57 minutes

I kept it pretty simple today. I was worried about how my abdominal pain would react on exercises that require a lot of core engagement. Turns out I'm not in any additional pain from it, but it did make me quite a bit weaker during the lifts themselves. Bracing against my belt is pretty rough, but I got some good reps in and focused on form. I'm glad I went, even if these numbers look like a pretty substantial step back. I think as the pain clears up they'll get back up there pretty quick, and this should help me stave off atrophy if nothing else.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 22, 2022)

Man I hope they get you sorted out soon, that sounds miserable


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 22, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Man I hope they get you sorted out soon, that sounds miserable


The pain is getting a little better. On the 4th I have an appointment with their hematology clinic, so I might be able to get off of the injections then if the clot is cleared up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 23, 2022)

22 October

Nutrition - 2216 calories, 156 over par. 301/71/221 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Went a wee bit over on calories today, got snacky during UFC (Yan got robbed). Not a huge deal. Pain is very low today, I almost felt normal. I don't know if getting back in the gym helped that or not, but it definitely didn't seem to hurt it at all. My plan is to rest again tomorrow, then if my legs will allow it I'll be back to my normal program on Monday. If not, then I'll at least hit chest and back on Monday. Pretty good day though.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 23, 2022)

23 October

Weekly weigh in: 236.8
Daily caloric intake adjusted according to BMR calculations down to 2032.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 24, 2022)

23 October

Nutrition - 1760 calories, 272 under par. 157/80/197 CFP

Exercise - scheduled rest day

Legs are feeling pretty good today, I'm hopeful that with another night of sleep I will be able to resume my program tomorrow. If they're still sore, I'll just hit chest and back instead as planned. I was pleasantly surprised to see that number on the scale this morning. I was concerned that the weight I lost last week was mostly water weight while I was laying in that hospital bed, but after a full week of hydrating as per normal, it's safe to say that wasn't the case. My clothes are fitting more loosely, and I've had to start going down a size in my t-shirts. Feels amazing to see some tangible progress.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 25, 2022)

24 October

Nutrition - 1768 calories, 264 under par. 251/41/225 CFP.

Exercise - Chest, back, abs.
Bench press machine - 200x12, 150x6, 250x4
Machine back extension - 305x18, 305x15, 305x12, 305x12
Barbell incline bench press - 135x8, 135x8, 135x6
Machine ab crunch - 205x12, 205x12, 205x8
Machine lat pulldown - 320x8, 320x8, 360x4
Smith machine one-arm rows - 115x6, 115x6, 135x5

Legs were still a little sore this morning, so I decided to hold off on doing another leg day. Feeling good, nothing out of the ordinary to report.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 26, 2022)

25 October

Nutrition - 1764 calories, 268 under par. 132/87/207 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Abdominal pain is back a bit today. It's not awful, but it was enough that I thought it best to take today and rest up. Tomorrow morning I'll see how I feel and make the determination whether to hit the gym or not. If I go, I should be good to go for another leg day.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

Sorry to hear your pain is back again. 😢


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 27, 2022)

26 October

Nutrition - 1908 calories, 124 under par. 158/80/247 CFP.

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, delts
Military press - 95x12, 115x6, 115x6
Zottman curls - 35x8, 40x6, 40x5
Dumbbell shoulder press - 50x8, 50x7, 50x8
Dumbbell one-arm triceps extension - 50x5, 45x8, 45x5
Cable biceps curl - 130x8, 130x8, 120x7
Cable triceps pushdown (rope) - 80x8, 80x8, 80x6

Total time - 1 hr, 14 min

Had to use the ropes instead of the straight bar for triceps pushdowns, no clue where the straight bar went. I hate those ropes lol, hopefully that gets replaced soon. Was planning on doing a leg day today, but back extensors were too sore for deadlifts, and abs were too sore for bracing anyway, so that's on hold for right now. Still, had a pretty productive day, and feeling pretty good overall.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 27, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 26 October
> 
> Nutrition - 1908 calories, 124 under par. 158/80/247 CFP.
> 
> ...


Ropes hit different too


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2022)

Dude I'm just really impressed you've kept at it and kept logging through what you've been going through. Keep it up!


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 28, 2022)

27 October

Nutrition - 2033 calories, 1 over par. 257/74/236 CFP

Exercise - leg day
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 365x2, 315x3
Calf raise - 427x12, 427x10, 427x10
Seated leg curl - 220x10, 220x10, 220x7
Cable leg kickback - 120x8, 120x8, 145x6
Machine hip abduction - 160x8, 160x10, 175x6
Machine hip adduction - 130x10. 160x6, 160x6

Total time: 1 hr, 32 min

Good and bad today. Squats are really hard, and anything that I usually wear a belt for I might have to go without for a while. Not only does bracing my core hurt, but it hurts even worse when the injection sites are pressing up against the lifting belt. Other than that, I had a pretty successful day.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 29, 2022)

28 October

Nutrition - 2002 calories, 30 under par. 187/79/233 CFP

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, shoulders, lats, some chest

Dumbbell shoulder press - 50x12, 50x11, 50x6
EZ-bar Preacher Curl - 77x8 (x3)
Bench press machine - 250x7, 250x5, 200x9
Cable triceps push down (straight bar) - 180x8, 180x8, 180x6, 180x6
Cable biceps curl - 140x8, 140x5, 120x7
Machine lat pulldown - 320x8, 320x8, 260x4
Total time - 1 hr, 3 min

Good workout today, felt great after. Since my program has been very scattered this week, the plan for tomorrow is to just hit whatever body parts aren't too sore to be hit excluding the legs. Legs I want to be fresh for Monday so I can slide back into my normal schedule again. Oh, and I found that damn straight bar, someone hid it in the far corner of the gym. Buncha savages, I swear.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 30, 2022)

29 October

Nutrition - 1943 calories, 89 under par. 158/68/264 CFP

Exercise - Unscheduled rest day

The plan today was to hit the gym and work whatever wasn't sore, but there wasn't really much left. Seemed kind of silly to kit up and head to the gym just to do shrugs and wrist curls, so I'll chill for the weekend and resume on Monday.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 30, 2022)

30 October

Weekly weigh in - 237.0

Nutrition - 1925 calories, 7 under par. 182/65/233 CFP

Exercise - scheduled rest day

Kind of weird stepping on the scale this morning and seeing that number go up by 0.2 pounds. Unexpected, for sure. Could be water retention for some reason, or could just be that we ate out a few times this week and I wasn't fully accurate in tracking calories. Either way, I'm not doing that again, so I dropped my calories by an extra 100 from 2025 down to 1925 starting today.

Health wise, the abdominal pain is gone for now. Maybe that'll last, maybe not, but I'm celebrating that as a win for today. I'm halfway through my blood thinners, which is bittersweet. At least it's halfway over, but it feels like that's a hell of a lot of injections to go especially when I have so many bruises that I'm starting to run out of injection sites. Oh well, I go back to the VA on Friday so we'll see if I have to continue taking them or if I can get a break. No point in worrying about it now, there's nothing that can be done until then. Tomorrow is leg day, and I'm hoping to be able to return to my 6-day program fully, even if I have to take it easy on squats and probably avoid deadlifts altogether for the time being. Still plenty of other good exercises I can do, and this gives me a chance to focus more on glutes for a while.


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 31, 2022)

31 October

Nutrition - 1850 calories, 82 under par. 233/65/230 CFP

Exercise - Leg day
Standing Calf Raise - 427x10, 477x10, 477x10
Squats - 225x8, 315x4, 315x4, 315x3
Seated leg curl - 220x10, 220x8, 220x8
Cable leg kickback - 145x8, 120x6, 120x6
Machine hip adduction - 165x8, 150x8, 135x8
Machine hip abduction - 160x10, 160x8, 160x9

Total time: 1 hr, 27 min

Nothing unusual today. Still sucks not being able to squat as heavy as before, but shit'll heal. Also I should have been doing kickbacks from the start, it feels like my ass is going to fall off. Those things are no joke.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 1, 2022)

01 November

Nutrition - 1809 calories, 123 under par 182/40/220 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Pain is back today, but mild. Not so bad that I couldn't hit the gym, but I don't want to risk aggravating it. Gym will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 2, 2022)

02 November

Nutrition - 1800 calories, 132 under par. 145/80/232 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Well, looks like I'm going to be away from the gym for a little while longer. Once again as soon as I start getting my rhythm something comes up. My wife and our housemate both have Covid, so it's just a matter of time before I get it too.

On the bright side, I finally invested in some home gym equipment which should be arriving on Friday. Space is the big limiting factor, but after a ton of research I settled in on the X3 Bar System. Basically just an overpriced bar with hooks to attach to resistance bands and a platform you stand on, but I've been seeing a lot of really impressive physiques on people who train exclusively (or close to it) with this and similar deals. At the very least it'll be something for those days like today where I feel good enough to workout, but something else is stopping me from physically going to the gym.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 3, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 02 November
> 
> Nutrition - 1800 calories, 132 under par. 145/80/232 CFP
> 
> ...


I've seen some people have excellent results with an X3.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 4, 2022)

03 November

Nutrition - 1758 calories, 174 under par. 121/94/208 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Whole body aches today, reminds me of the morning after a long night of drinking. Headache, wooziness, but no fever. Took an at-home Covid test this morning and it's still showing negative, but I have doubts lol. I also took a test at CVS that they send off, so I should hear more from that in a couple of days. For now just trying to stay hydrated and take it easy.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 5, 2022)

04 November. 

Nutrition - not tracking today

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Woke up at 3 AM coughing my lungs out, and took another covid test which was positive. I've just been resting today. I feel a bit better this evening that I did this morning, so rest seems to be helping. Hopefully this will pass in a few days.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 5, 2022)

05 November

Nutrition - 1859 calories, 73 under par. 199/50/237 CFP

Exercise - "Do whatever I can do," day
X3 sys standing biceps curl, band #1 (doubled over on itself because I didn't really understand what I was doing) - 10, 9, 6
X3 sys triceps pushdown, band #3 - 18, 18, 18
X3 sys overhead press, band #2 - 14, 12, 14
X3 sys chest press, band #4 - 12, 10, 10

What a fucking difference a day makes. Yesterday I felt like death. Today I feel better with every passing hour. Still pretty achy in my lower body (hence no legwork today), I've still got a cough and a lot of sinus draining, but still worlds better than yesterday. I had to take long breaks between sets, but at least I was able to get some work in today. Sunday is rest day, so I think Monday I'll start running the X3 push/pull/legs split program for a bit and see how that works out. At least until I can get back to the gym without having to worry about spreading this covid shit.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 6, 2022)

06 November

Weekly weigh in - 233.6 lbs


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 7, 2022)

06 November

Nutrition - 2390 calories, 458 over par. 270/90/142 CFP

Exercise- scheduled rest day

Absolute warmed over trash today. Probably took a dive because I slept like shit last night. Busted calories because I needed some comfort food for dinner. Will suck less tomorrow.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 7, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 06 November
> 
> Nutrition - 2390 calories, 458 over par. 270/90/142 CFP
> 
> ...


Not about hitting calories and macros right now. It's about healing and fueling your body to fight off illness. It's hard, but take the time to heal and get all the way better. You can suck less when your not feeling like warmed over trash.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 8, 2022)

08 November

Quick update, I am still alive and apparently very hard to kill. On top of Covid (which is now almost completely cleared up) I was getting this pain in my leg that just got worse and worse daily. I figured it would work itself out by the time covid cleared up anyway, but last night it got to the point that I couldn't take it anymore. Limped my ass into urgent care, urgent care immediately sent me to the ER, and I've been in the hospital ever since. Nothing life threatening or anything, so I'm not too worried about it. Just a hematoma in my glute/hip area. Seems like the blood thinners I've been on are the likely culprit. So they've stopped me from taking the blood thinners and they're just treating the pain while we wait to make sure it reabsorbs. 

Positive side, they rechecked my portal vein thrombosis with a CT scan, and that's completely cleared up. I was supposed to get that checked last Friday, but that's when I caught Covid. They want me to stay tonight as well for more imaging and observation but hopefully I'll be free to return home tomorrow. 

Man, when it rains it fucking pours, huh?


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 8, 2022)

Oh, and the food here is way fucking better than at the VA hospital lol. I don't have much of an appetite,  but breakfast this morning was decent. I'll try to eat something again when dinner rolls around even if I have to force it.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 10, 2022)

Home from the hospital. Pain is a lot less now, and hopefully it stays that way. They didn't send me home with any painkillers, so if it gets bad again I'm fucked lol. I'm going to doing a lot of resting for the next few days, that's for sure.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 10, 2022)

You're overdue for a string of good luck my friend.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 12, 2022)

11 November

Nutrition - 1394 calories, 538 under par. 165/45/124 CFP

Exercise - Upper Body X3
Overhead Press - Band 3 - 13, 8, 4. Band 2 - 7, 7
Chest Press - Band 4 - 12, 12, 12
Bicep Curl - Band 3 - 15, 15, 15

On the Covid front, I'm pretty much over it except for a little bit of draining and an occasional cough. I have lost smell and taste almost completely, I can just barely make out sweet and spicy, but not a lot more specific than that. I'm not even mad about it, it makes cutting so much easier. Food just tastes bland so it's easy to stop.

The hematoma is still being a pain in the ass, literally and figuratively. At least the pain doesn't radiate all the way down to the ankle anymore, it's entirely localized in the glute now. That's a definite improvement.  I spent a good portion of the day just laying on the couch with my legs elevated for some pain relief. By the evening I was so fucking bored I needed to squeeze in a quick workout just to keep my sanity. I still really want to try squats with this X3 thing, but definitely not with a glute injury. Soon, maybe.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 13, 2022)

12 October

Nutrition - 2027 calories, 95 over par. 198/105/165 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Snacked on some peanuts while watching UFC tonight, which ended up throwing me over on calories by a bit. Still having to spend most of the day with my leg elevated. Nothing really unusual to report tonight.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 14, 2022)

13 November

Nutrition - 1883 calories, 49 under par. 147/88/198 CFP

Exercise - Scheduled rest day

Weekly weigh-in - 230.2

I'm showing negative on covid tests now, so I'm looking forward to getting back to my gym soon. I'm going to shoot for Wednesday, as I have doctor's appointments about an hour away Monday and Tuesday. That will be getting bloodwork done and finally meeting with the VA's hematology clinic.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 15, 2022)

14 November 

Nutrition - 1733 calories, 199 under par. 232/49/189 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Turns out my appointment today was just to get blood drawn (9 fucking vials of it). I should be actually talking to the hematology folks tomorrow to see what they find from that. Still shooting for Wednesday back at the gym.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 16, 2022)

15 November

Nutrition - 1827 calories, 105 under par. 209/64/198 CFP

Exercise - Unscheduled rest day

I should be good to go back to the gym tomorrow. Looking forward to getting back in there!


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 17, 2022)

16 November

Nutrition - 1791 calories, 141 under par. 201/30/242 CFP

Exercise - Chest, back, abs
Bench press machine - 200x12, 250x6, 250x6
Machine back extension - 305x12, 305x12, 305x12
Barbell incline bench press - 135x10, 155x5, 155x4
Machine ab crunch - 205x12, 205x12, 205x8
Machine lat pulldown - 320x9, 320x6, 360x3
Smith machine one-arm rows - 135x8, 115x8

Feels good to be back at the gym, even if part of me is just waiting for the next illness.

Edit: Strange thing is, I felt really strong today. I wasn't expecting that. It felt more like coming off of a de-load as opposed to the first day back after hospitalization. Weird, but I'll take it. A win's a win.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 18, 2022)

17 November

1532 calories, 400 under par. 175/52/190 CFP

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, shoulders
Dumbbell shoulder press - 50x12, 50x10, 50x9
Barbell preacher curl (ez bar) - 77x8, 77x6, 77x8
Machine shoulder press - 164x10, 164x8
Cable biceps curl - 160x14, 160x10, 180x5
Cable rope triceps pushdown (straight bar) - 160x14, 160x10, 180x5
Total time - 1 hr, 3 min

I'm honestly surprised at how low my calories were today. I had a light breakfast and then intentionally skipped lunch because I was fiending for pizza. I figured the pizza would set me over my daily calories, even with the amount I had budgeted for dinner. But when dinner came, I ate about half what I expected to, and couldn't eat another bite. So hey, win/win.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 19, 2022)

18 November

Nutrition - 1992 calories, 60 over par. 141/44/76 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Whole body felt like lead today, definitely need a day or two to recover.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 20, 2022)

19 November 

Nutrition - 1499 Calories, 433 under par. 109/59/204 CFP

Exercise - Unscheduled rest day


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 21, 2022)

20 November

Nutrition - 1786 Calories, 146 under par. 196/66/112 CFP

Exercise - Scheduled rest day

Weekly weigh-in - 229.0 lbs


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 22, 2022)

21 November

Nutrition - 1898 calories, 34 under par. 154/81/214 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Life shit came up today and kept me occupied all day. Plan is to hit the gym tomorrow for Monday's leg day routine.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 23, 2022)

22 November

Nutrition - 1871 calories, 61 under par. 228/71/190 CFP

Exercise - leg day
Squats - 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x3
Standing calf raise - 477x8 (4x)
Seated leg curl - 220x10, 220x10, 230x6
Cable leg kickback - 130x8, 130x8

Felt good to have a leg day again. That hematoma is definitely still there, and this workout led to some pain for a few hours after, but it was worth it.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 23, 2022)

Good work in here L2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 24, 2022)

23 November 

Nutrition - 1944 calories, 12 over par. 259/49/209 CFP

Exercise - Arms, shoulders, little bit of lats

Military press - 115x8, 125x6, 135x3, 135x2
Dumbbell shoulder press - 55x8, 55x6, 55x7
Zottman curls - 40x6, 40x5
One-arm dumbbell tricep extensions - 45x6, 45x6
Cable biceps curl (EZ-bar) - 140x8, 140x7, 150x4
Cable triceps pushdown (straight bar) - 160x8, 180x6, 180x3

Good day today. Legs are limp spaghetti. The plan for tomorrow is wake up early, have breakfast with the wife, hit the gym, then hit the road and spend the afternoon and evening with my grandparents who live a few hours away. Then head back home in the morning. We'll see how it all plays out, but that's the plan at least.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 25, 2022)

24 November

Happy Thanksgiving!

Nutrition - 2154 calories, 222 over par. 249/67/199 CFP

Exercise - Chest and back extensors. Light day, it's a holiday.
Bench press machine - 200x12, 250x6, 250x4
Machine back extension - 305x18, 305x12, 305x12
Incline bench press - 155x5, 155x5, 155x4
Total time - 40m

Had a long day planned with the family, but I'm glad I was able to get in a decent workout, if a bit shorter than I would have liked. Had to lift on an empty stomach, wife was still asleep and we were planning on doing breakfast together. Obviously went a bit over on calories, my cousin brought a BOMB ASS macaroni and cheese. Worth it.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 26, 2022)

25 November

Nutrition - ???

Exercise - Unscheduled rest day

Today was just a wash. Little to no sleep, ate strange food that I couldn't even begin to estimate the caloric value for, and was too sore (not to mention tired) for the gym. On the plus side, I learned that Nepalese food, while I have no idea what's in it, is delicious lol.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 27, 2022)

26 November

Nutrition - 1766 calories, 166 under par. 200/75/79 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Dragging ass and still sore, so no gym today. Hopefully I'll get some decent sleep today and tomorrow, and it'll be back to a leg day on Monday. I'm prepared for my weigh-in tomorrow to show minimal progress or even slight regression. Holiday tax. But we shall see in the morning.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 28, 2022)

27 November

Weekly weigh-in - 228.8

Exercise - scheduled rest day

Holy shit, I still dropped weight even over Thanksgiving. Gym tomorrow is questionable, I have to sit around and wait for a plumber, but I'll try to get there.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 28, 2022)

27 November

Forgot to add nutrition on my post. Whoops.

1620 calories, 312 under par. 99/76/145 CFP


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 29, 2022)

28 November

Nutrition - 1855 calories, 47 under par. 251/54/155 CFP

Exercise - Unscheduled rest day

Spent half the day waiting for the plumber, and the other half dealing with university stuff. Legs tomorrow.


----------



## llazy_llama (Nov 30, 2022)

29 November

Nutrition - 1686 calories, 246 under par. 84/104/144 CFP

Exercise - Biceps, triceps, shoulders

Military press - 115x8, 125x7, 135x3, 135x3
Zottman curls - 40x7, 40x6, 40x6
Dumbbell shoulder press - 55x8, 55x5
Machine lat pulldown - 320x8, 360x6, 410x3, 410x2
Cable biceps curl - 145x6, 145x6, 150x5
Cable triceps pushdown (straight bar) - 160x8, 180x6, 180x5

Got a phone call and had to run home in the middle of my second set of shoulder presses. Dude, I was so pissed. Luckily it was a minor thing and a fast one, so I headed back to the gym to finish up my workout as soon as it was taken care of. Other than that, nothing too unusual today. Little lighter on the protein than I probably should have been. Crazy how you start getting adapted to lower calories, if you had told me 6 months ago that I'd eat 1686 calories in a day and be content, I'd have laughed.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 1, 2022)

30 November

Nutrition - 1925 calories, 7 under par. 189/94/203 CFP

Exercise - Unscheduled rest day.

Spent all day waiting for the plumber to show up again. Good news is, that's all done and sorted, and now I have a brand new toilet installed.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 2, 2022)

01 December -injury-

Nutrition - 1757 calories, 175 under par. 224/45/232 CFP

Exercise - Chest, lats, abs

Barbell benchpress - 135x8, 185x8, 200x4
Machine shoulder press - 164x8, 164x2*
Incline bench press - 135x8, 135x8, 155x4
Machine ab crunch - 205x12, 205x12, 205x8
Dumbbell one-arm row - 55x8, 60x8, 65x8, 80x5, 90x5, 100x5

The asterisk on the second set of shoulder presses is where I noticed something was wrong. 164 felt too easy, so I tacked on 20 extra pounds and just could not move it at all with my left arm. Nothing hurt, I just had no strength whatsoever. Dropped that extra weight back off and struggled to get two more reps. Still no pain at that point, just felt like something was off but I didn't know what. When I went to do inclines next, I noticed it didn't feel right when I rotated my wrist (I forget if that's pronating or supinating, whatever) to grab the bar. When I tried to rotate my wrist further I got a sudden and sharp pain in the tendon at my elbow. I sometimes get Golfer's Elbow in my right arm, but this was way worse. So yeah, I guess I hurt that tendon somehow. For now it's ice and compression, and I have a sling on the way if Amazon ever decides to get it to me. Not a huge deal, I just have to watch that arm for a while and keep the wrist as neutral as possible. Didn't really interfere with the rest of my workout, so I'm confident I can work around it.

Oh, and to explain the weird dumbbell rows. I usually use the Smith machine for those, but it was taken. I had no idea where to start with weights doing dumbbells so I ended up just kind of running the rack in reverse lol.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 3, 2022)

02 December

Nutrition - 1742 calories, 190 under par. 175/67/217 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

Nursing this arm still today. Tomorrow if it's at least healed up enough, I'll do a leg day with deadlifts.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 4, 2022)

03 December

Nutrition - 1599 calories, 333 under par. 205/48/118 CFP

Exercise - unscheduled rest day

No sleep, waiting on a refill of my sleeping pills from the VA which finally showed up this evening. Not complaining, but no sleep means no recovery, so my arm is still sketchy. Leg day Monday should be back on the menu.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 5, 2022)

04 December

Weekly weigh-in - 224.0

Nutrition - 1862 calories, 70 under par. 103/113/99 CFP

Exercise - scheduled rest day

Arm is feeling better today, although it still hurts if I rotate my wrist inwards. Very annoying because I'm a big watch guy, so if I go to check the time I get a stab of pain. Still, should be good to go for legs in the morning.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 6, 2022)

05 December

Nutrition - 1925 calories, 7 under par. 121/95/226 CFP

Exercise - Leg day
Deadlift - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 405x3, 405x2
Calf raise - 477x10, 477x10, 517x7, 517x7
Leg press - 720x3, 630x5, 630x4
Machine hip adduction, 3 second eccentric - 150x10, 150x7, 150x5

First deadlifts in a while, and it felt good to get back at it. Lost a little bit of strength there I think, but not too much. Definitely a good day. Tendon in my left arm still hurts, I have to watch anything that requires a pronated wrist. Neutral grip or supinated grip seems fine. So hammer curls or standard bicep curls should be okay, but I won't be able to do Zottmans for a while. Not a huge loss, I can live without the extra forearm focus.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 6, 2022)

06 December

Nutrition - 1946 calories, 14 over par. 183/77/203 CFP

Exercise - arms, shoulders

Military press - 115x8, 125x8, 135x3, 135x3
Cable biceps curl - 145x10, 150x7, 150x6
Cable Triceps pushdown (straight bar) - 90x8, 90x6*
Dumbbell shoulder press - 55x7, 55x7

At the asterisk is where I noticed the pushdowns were aggravating my arm injury, so I stopped. I did a couple of sets of shoulder presses after that, but I was hurting and ready to get home. 

At the moment, I'm really having a hard time psychologically finding the drive and determination to keep at it. I know objectively it's stupid, because I can easily look back on where I was a year ago and see the changes, but I'm just down about the fact that shit keeps happening to slow me down. It's just been one obstacle after another back to back to back for months now, and it's wearing on me.

That's me venting, I guess. That's about all I can do about it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 7, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 06 December
> 
> Nutrition - 1946 calories, 14 over par. 183/77/203 CFP
> 
> ...


When was the last time you did a deload?


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 7, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> When was the last time you did a deload?


I've been considering all my hospital stays and illnesses as deloads. If we don't count those... never.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 9, 2022)

Been dealing with the mental side of things for a few days, and I kind of neglected my log here in the meanwhile. So quick numbers from the past few days and then my plans going forward.

07 December
Nutrition - 1848 calories, 84 under par. 202/60/238 CFP
Exercise - rest day

08 December
Nutrition - 1838 calories, 94 under par. 95/106/120 CFP
Exercise - rest day

My plan is to take the rest of the week to rest and rehab my injured arm. I've been having to keep it in a sling most of the day otherwise I use it too much and keep tweaking it. Starting Monday I'm going to be back in the gym running a more traditional Push/Pull/Legs split. Until I can get back to my 6 days on/1 day off routine (which I'm not going to rush), I'll be running 3-on/1-off. So for now it'll be P/P/L/R repeated until I get back to the point where I can run P/P/L/P/P/L/R. And again, I'm not going to rush to push myself into that early. As much as it sucks, I have to accept that that's just where I'm at right now physically. Trying to do too much, too soon, keeps fucking me up one way or another. So the program I came up with (which I'll certainly tweak and change along the way) looks like this:

*Push A*

Barbell bench press - 5x10
Dips - 3x15 (I haven't done dips in a long time so I'm not even sure how many I can do. I can foresee possibly moving this to the end of the workout and just doing 3 sets AMRAP at body weight eventually. Playing this by ear for now.)
Cable crossovers - 4x8
Dumbbell seated triceps extensions - 5x12
Dumbbell lateral raises - 5x8

*Pull A*

Deadlift - 6x8
Machine lat pulldown - 4x8
Dumbbell one-arm row - 3x10
Trap bar shrugs - 5x12
Cable biceps curl - 5x10
Cable reverse fly - 3x8

*Legs A*

Barbell squat - 5x8
Barbell good morning - 3x12
Leg press - 3x8
Back hyperextension (body weight) - 3x20 (I haven't really done hypers with just body weight, so no idea how many reps I can do. This might very well get increased, or I might end up moving it to the end of the workout and doing 3 sets AMRAP like with dips.)
Seated leg curl - 4x10
Standing calf raise - 5x12

*Push B*

Military press - 5x8
Incline bench press - 3x8
Machine fly - 5x12
Cable triceps pushdown (straight bar) - 5x8
Cable lateral raise - 5x12
*Pull B*

Deadlift - 5x8
Smith machine one-arm row - 3x8
Machine lat pulldown - 4x8
Machine biceps curl - 5x10
Machine seated row - 4x12
Machine reverse fly - 5x12
*Legs B*

Barbell squat - 5x8
Cable leg kickback - 3x8
Dumbbell lunge - 5x12
Seated leg curl - 4x10
Standing calf raise - 5x12
I'm very open to advice and critique if anyone doesn't like the look of this. But barring any changes from that, this is what the plan looks like for now.


----------



## eazy (Dec 9, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Barbell bench press - 5x10





llazy_llama said:


> Dumbbell seated triceps extensions - 5x12


five sets of 10 reps, five sets of twelve reps?


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> five sets of 10 reps, five sets of twelve reps?


Now that you mention it, that does seem a bit much for bench. Is that where you were going with that?


----------



## eazy (Dec 9, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Now that you mention it, that does seem a bit much for bench. Is that where you were going with that?


bit much for all of it 

2-3 sets taken to positive failure. 

compound movements 6-9 reps

single joint movements 8-12 reps

don't stop at 9 or 12 just because, do as many as you can until failure, adjust the weight.

When you reach the top number on the rep range up the weight.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> bit much for all of it
> 
> 2-3 sets taken to positive failure.
> 
> ...


Good call, and thanks. That's exactly why I posted it lol. I'll make some adjustments.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 9, 2022)

Sorry I’ve been away from your log for a bit man. How’s everything going? How are you feeling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sorry I’ve been away from your log for a bit man. How’s everything going? How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to take some time to let this arm injury heal and get my head back in the game, but overall pretty good. Just working out the final kinks so I can get back in the game on Monday.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 9, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I had to take some time to let this arm injury heal and get my head back in the game, but overall pretty good. Just working out the final kinks so I can get back in the game on Monday.



Good stuff man. I hadn’t read back through yet so I didn’t see the injury and break. Get in there and get after it Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 9, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> When was the last time you did a deload?


Reading through it seems like something is keeping him from properly recovering, especially with injuries and sickness to add to it, doesn’t it?


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 9, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I had to take some time to let this arm injury heal and get my head back in the game, but overall pretty good. Just working out the final kinks so I can get back in the game on Monday.


I was just reading through some of your stuff, in my opinion, without really knowing a lot, it seems like something’s calling your recovery. You seem to also sometimes hit it too hard, then have to rest too much, and have too much volume on some lifts and sets. I’m happy to be put in my place and I’ll shut up and go back to watching, but just an observation. Remember, all stress, exercise included, affects recovery. If you keep getting injured, and feeling stiff, and getting sick (not to say you should never, just notice how often) then maybe consider all factors. In that case, dropping workout load and volume  may likely help progress. It’s all relative to you, so no one can really tell you what too much or too little is. But one quick example pointed out above, your sets of bench seemed to be a bit much and you probably could’ve pushed harder for less sets and done better. In the end, it would actually be easier in my opinion. 

Also, how much time do you spend on mobility and making sure you don’t have imbalances (such as shoulder instability and lack of mobility leading to shoulder injury in a press for example).


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 9, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I was just reading through some of your stuff, in my opinion, without really knowing a lot, it seems like something’s calling your recovery. You seem to also sometimes hit it too hard, then have to rest too much, and have too much volume on some lifts and sets. I’m happy to be put in my place and I’ll shut up and go back to watching, but just an observation. Remember, all stress, exercise included, affects recovery. If you keep getting injured, and feeling stiff, and getting sick (not to say you should never, just notice how often) then maybe consider all factors. In that case, dropping workout load and volume  may likely help progress. It’s all relative to you, so no one can really tell you what too much or too little is. But one quick example pointed out above, your sets of bench seemed to be a bit much and you probably could’ve pushed harder for less sets and done better. In the end, it would actually be easier in my opinion.
> 
> Also, how much time do you spend on mobility and making sure you don’t have imbalances (such as shoulder instability and lack of mobility leading to shoulder injury in a press for example).


I do 10 minutes of deep stretching before every workout, but honestly I haven't really been looking for imbalances. I suppose that's worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 9, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I do 10 minutes of deep stretching before every workout, but honestly I haven't really been looking for imbalances. I suppose that's worth keeping an eye on.


I gotcha. Not trying to tell you what or how to do what you’re doing, just trying to plant a seed for you to think about and see if it applies to you. I’m not saying it does or doesn’t, just seems like it might. 

Understand mobility and passive stretching are two different things. Outside looking in it may look similar, but so does powerlifting vs bodybuilding to a non gym person. In fact, you could argue that you would want to save passive stretching for after a workout vs before, because it tells your CNS to relax. Now, a step further, maybe you want some muscles to relax before going into lifts, but that’s individual and depending on the lift. But that’s beyond what I’m talking about.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 11, 2022)

09 December
Nutrition - 1926 Calories, 6 under par. 242/61/158 CFP
Exercise - Rest day

10 December
Nutrition - 1628 calories, 304 under par. 214/48/135 CFP
Exercise - Rest Day

11 December
Weekly weigh-in - 225.0 lbs

Not too worried about the slight weight increase. Minor fluctuations aside, I normally take my weight as soon as I wake up and use the bathroom. Today I forgot until after I had already had a couple cups of coffee. If it doesn't drop next week, then I'll adjust calories accordingly, but I'm sure it will.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 11, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 09 December
> Nutrition - 1926 Calories, 6 under par. 242/61/158 CFP
> Exercise - Rest day
> 
> ...



What is your end weight goal bro? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What is your end weight goal bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No specific weight in mind, I'd honestly be happy right where I am if it was less fat and more muscle mass. I just want to get down to 12-15% BF wherever that might be for me and then pack on lean mass slowly from there. I'm due for another DEXA scan next month, so I'll be able to see where exactly I'm at now and how much I've lost.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 13, 2022)

12 December

Nutrition - 1818 calories, 114 under par. 182/53/221 CFP

Exercise - Push Day A
Bench press - 135x8, 185x8, 185x6, 185x5
Dips - 7, 5, 6
Seated dumbbell triceps extensions - 55x10, 55x11, 55x9
Cable cross-overs - 70x12, 80x7, 70x7
Seated dumbbell side lat raises - 30x6, 25x8, 25x6

It's going to take me a bit of time to find my groove on this new program, but it feels good to trying something new. Arm injury is feeling better, but still not 100%. I was nervous it would bother me on bench press, but it seemed okay. Just don't ask me what time it is, because it hurts every time I check my watch lmfao.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 14, 2022)

13 December

Nutrition - 1733 calories, 199 under par. 119/64/241 CFP

Exercise - Push Day A

Deadlifts - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 405x3, 405x2, 365x4
Machine lat pulldown - 360x7, 360x6, 320x8
Dumbbell one-arm row - 100x6, 90x6, 80x8
Cable biceps curl - 145x7, 130x8, 120x8

Total time - 1 hr 27 min

Intensity was through the roof today. I had trap bar shrugs and cable reverse flys programmed in today, but I was exhausted with just this. On the second set of biceps curls I checked my heart rate and it was at 144 bpm. I was dripping sweat, I even had to wipe up a puddle of sweat I left under the bench from those rows. Not sure exactly what was so different about today, but man it drained the life out of me in a good way. Hell of a workout.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 15, 2022)

14 December

Nutrition - 1889 calories, 43 under par. 163/86/213 CFP

Exercise - Leg Day A

Squats
135x8, 225x8, 275x8, 275x6, 275x8
Good mornings - 135x12, 155x10, 155x10
Leg Press - 630x5, 540x6, 540x8
Leg curl - 220x9, 220x8, 205x10
Calf Raise - 517x8, 517x6, 427x8

Total time - 1 hr, 20 min.

Still more tweaking needed to get the program dialed in. I had back hypers on the list today, there was just no way those were happening. Also going to have to dial in the weights a bit more so I can get my reps where I want them. Still a great workout.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing the next dexa scan bro. Where do you have that done at? I’d like to do one. Supposedly I’m around 21% body fat right now. I’d like to see how accurate that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Looking forward to seeing the next dexa scan bro. Where do you have that done at? I’d like to do one. Supposedly I’m around 21% body fat right now. I’d like to see how accurate that is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a place called Live Lean near me that does it. First scan was only like $45 too.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> There's a place called Live Lean near me that does it. First scan was only like $45 too.



Damn that’s incredible. Great pricing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 16, 2022)

15 December

Nutrition - 1312 calories, 620 under par. 193/20/177 CFP

Exercise - rest day

I think my calories were actually a bit higher than what's recorded here, but I can't be sure. Breakfast I was able to accurately track, I skipped lunch, and then for dinner I made some beef stew from scratch. Hard to know exactly what the macros were on that, so I just found a similar looking beef stew on MyFitnessPal and used that instead. I'm sure I was well under my par though even if that was a little off.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 16, 2022)

Also, this shit is bomb. I think next time I'll add some red wine. Other than that, I just quadrupled the garlic that it called for and it came out great.









						How To Make the Absolute Best Instant Pot Beef Stew
					

The Instant Pot makes beef stew weeknight-friendly.




					www.thekitchn.com


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 17, 2022)

16 December

Nutrition - 1732 calories, 200 under par. 113/73/149 CFP

Exercise - rest day

DOMS so bad I can barely walk today. Definitely needed an extra rest day. Hope my gym crush didn't miss me too bad.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 17, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 16 December
> 
> Nutrition - 1732 calories, 200 under par. 113/73/149 CFP
> 
> ...


Sometimes when you’re really sore, GENTLE movement can help you feel better and I think helps recovery too. Just a thought.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 18, 2022)

17 December

Nutrition - 1483 calories, 449 under par. 137/72/176 CFP

Exercise - Push Day B
Military press - 115x8, 125x8, 135x5, 135x4
Barbell incline press - 135x8(3x)
Cable triceps pushdown (rope attachment) - 60x12, 70x10, 70x10
Machine chest fly - 220x12, 235x12, 250x12
Cable lat raises - 40x8, 30x12, 30x10

First time doing cable lat raises. Damn, that one will make you feel weak as hell if you're not used to it. I wasn't sure where to start the weight, so I set it to 80 and couldn't even move the damn thing lmfao. Overall good workout though.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 18, 2022)

18 December

Weekly weigh-in - 227.2

Pretty salty about this. If my calorie counts were accurate, there should be no way that I gained a pound last week and then another 2.2 this week. I guess I'm going to have to really double down on weighing everything and not estimating caloric values for questionable foods. This is unacceptable.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 18, 2022)

Man, I'm fucking struggling today. That weigh-in really got in my head and under my skin. I got my workout in, today was a pull day. But between eating barely anything before hand and just being in my own head, I felt weak as shit and all my lifts sucked. I just feel like a bloated piece of shit today. Zero gas in the tank and zero motivation, but at least I went.

Pull Day B
Deadlift - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 405x3, 365x3
Smith machine one-arm rows - 115x8, 75x12, 85x10
Machine lat pulldowns - 320x8, 320x8, 320x5
Machine biceps curl - 100x12, 100x10, 100x8
Machine seated row - 100x12, 90x10, 90x10
Machine reverse fly - 115x8, 100x8, 100x8


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 19, 2022)

18 December

Nutrition - 1261 calories, 671 under par. 164/43/177 CFP

Hungry all day.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 20, 2022)

19 December

Nutrition - 1298 calories, 634 under par. 133/42/146 CFP

Exercise - Leg Day B
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 275x6, 275x6
Cable leg kickback - 130x12, 120x10, 120x10
Seated leg curl - 220x10, 205x10, 190x8
Standing calf raise - 427x10, 427x10, 427x6

Still working with low motivation and very little gas in the tank, but I'm trying my heart out. Tomorrow is rest day, then I'm supposed to be back to Push A on Wednesday. I have VA appointments all week though starting Wednesday, so I'm going to have to work it in when and where I can.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 26, 2022)

20-24 December was spent dealing with VA appointments (more follow-up testing) and family. But since we celebrate on the 24th, today I'm free again.

25 December Merry Christmas!

Nutrition - 1764 calories, 168 under par. 114/75/169 CFP

Exercise - Push Day A
Bench Press - 135x8, 185x8, 185x8, 185x6
Dips, AMRAP - 9, 6, 6
Cable cross-over - 70x10, 70x12, 70x8
Dumbbell seated triceps extension - 55x12, 60x10, 55x12
Dumbbell side lateral raise - 27,5x6, 22.5x7, 25x6

Am I just super fucking weak on the lat raises, or are those supposed to be that hard? Those fucking things KILL me lmfao.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> 20-24 December was spent dealing with VA appointments (more follow-up testing) and family. But since we celebrate on the 24th, today I'm free again.
> 
> 25 December Merry Christmas!
> 
> ...


Lateral raises should be hard if you're doing it right. It's not meant to push big weight on. You may even want to lower the weight and go for reps instead.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Lateral raises should be hard if you're doing it right. It's not meant to push big weight on. You may even want to lower the weight and go for reps instead.


I think that's exactly what I'll do next time, thank you. I thought about dropping down to 20s but there was a chick using them. 4 other people at my gym today, on Christmas of all days. And it's a small gym too. Kind of weird lol.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> I think that's exactly what I'll do next time, thank you. I thought about dropping down to 20s but there was a chick using them. 4 other people at my gym today, on Christmas of all days. And it's a small gym too. Kind of weird lol.


Lucky your gym was open. Everything here shuts down completely for Christmas.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 27, 2022)

26 December

Nutrition - 2456 calories, 524 over par. 193/140/156 CFP

Exercise - Pull Day A
Deadlift - 135x8, 225x8, 315x8, 365x5, 365x5
Machine lat pulldown - 320x10, 320x7, 320x6
Cable biceps curl - 130x12, 120x12, 120x9
Dumbbell one-arm row - 75x8, 60x8, 50x10

One-arm rows are another thing I'm finding is a lot harder if you're doing it right. I really tried to focus on not twisting my torso and doing that "lawnmower," movement today. Made me bring the weight down, and I'll probably start low with 45s or 50s next time and push for full sets of 12. Still finding my groove on some things.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 29, 2022)

27 December 

Nutrition - 1701 calories, 231 under par. 145/61/124 CFP
Exercise - rest day

28 December

Nutrition - 1067 calories, 865 under par. 129/31/162 CFP

Exercise - Leg Day A
Squats - 135x8, 225x8, 315x6, 315x5, 315x5
Seated leg curl - 220x10, 205x10, 205x10
Leg press - 540x8, 540x8, 540x6

Way under calories for today, so I'll almost certainly eat something else before bed. Probably some meat and crackers. Also, I took yesterday off because my back was sore as fuck after the previous pull day and I didn't want to risk an injury on squats because of that. I might have to move to push/pull/rest/legs if that keeps up. For now I'll just call it a fluke but plan on a push day tomorrow.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 30, 2022)

29 December

Nutrition - 1538 calories, 394 under par. 195/31/200 CFP

Exercise - Push Day B
Military press - 115x8, 125x8, 135x7, 135x6
Barbell incline bench press - 155x6, 125x6, 115x9
Machine fly - 235x12, 235x12, 220x13
Cable triceps pushdown (rope attachment) - 60x12, 60x12, 55x10
Cable lateral raise - 35x8, 25x12, 20x12

Still no idea why I suck so fucking bad on bench and incline bench. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong. If I get a chance when the gym isn't too busy, I'll have to film a set for some form critique. Until then I'm just scratching my head while those number seem to keep getting lower.


----------



## llazy_llama (Dec 31, 2022)

30 December

Nutrition - 1830 calories, 102 under par. 232/49/103 CFP

Exercise - rest day

Doing the "sore as fuck robot," walk today. Legs are toast, so I needed to rest. Hopefully I can start to adapt to this program soon, needing random rest days whenever is fucking up my ability to see my gym crush.


----------



## llazy_llama (Jan 1, 2023)

31 December

Nutrition - 1826 calories, 106 under par. 239/54/93 CFP
Exercise - rest day

I was still really sore in the quads, to the point that deadlifts on a pull day seemed like a risky play. I think part of that is that I haven't been good about hitting my protein goal, and part is forgetting to pop glutamine before bed. Need to work on those.

01 January

Weekly weigh-in 227.2 - +/- 0.0 from previous week.

At least it stopped going up. Now to get it moving in the right direction again.


----------



## llazy_llama (Jan 2, 2023)

01 January

Nutrition - 2046 calories, 114 over par. 181/35/115 CFP

Exercise - Pull Day B
Deadlift - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 405x3, 455x1 (new PR)
Smith machine one-arm row - 75x12, 75x12, 75x10
Machine lat pulldown - 320x8, 270x12, 270x12 (these really flared up my injured arm, gonna have to skip them for a bit)
Machine biceps curl - 110x12, 110x9, 95x8
Machine seated row - 95x12, 90x12, 100x10
Machine reverse fly - 100x12, 100x8, 100x? (forgot to record my third set. Whoops)

Watching the video back, I can almost pinpoint the exact moment the blood vessels in my face started popping.


----------



## llazy_llama (Jan 3, 2023)

02 January

Nutrition - 1820 calories, 112 under par. 152/52/146 CFP

Exercise - rest day

Arm is pretty fucked up from yesterday, so I chilled today. Tomorrow is leg day.


----------



## llazy_llama (Tuesday at 12:59 AM)

09 January 2023

I didn't log for a few days because there wasn't really anything to log. I stayed under calories, and rested my arm hoping to speed up the recovery process. I think it worked, that arm feels a hell of a lot better today. As of today I also dropped my calories down to 1800 daily so I can get the scale moving in the right direction again.

Nutrition - 1747 calories, 53 under par. 191/44/190 CFP

Exercise - Push Day A
Bench press - 135x10, 185x8. 185x8, 185x6
Dips, AMRAP - 7, 7, 8
Cable cross-overs - 70x12, 70x12, 70x10
Dumbbell seated triceps extension - 55x14, 55x11, 55x10
Dumbbell seated side lat raise - 20x12, 20x12, 15x12

Next time I do dips or any other body weight exercise, I'm going to do however many sets it takes to hit a total of 30 reps. From there I want to start working towards 30 reps in a single set, and then from there adding weight. One step at a time though. Also, got my 4 month DEXA scan done, next post will be the details from that.


----------



## llazy_llama (Tuesday at 1:04 AM)

The Cliffs Notes: 
Between 02 September 2022 and 04 January 2023
Body fat % down from 30.1% to 23.0%
Fat tissue in pounds down from 75.6 lbs to 52.4 lbs
Lean tissue almost stayed the same, slight increase from 168.5 to 168.6 lbs
Bone mineral content up from 6.9 lbs to 7.0 lbs
Visceral fat down from 5.35 lbs to 2.92 lbs
Muscle mass balance in arms from a 29.3% discrepancy to a 0.0% discrepancy
Muscle mass balance in legs from a 11% discrepancy to a 6.6% discrepancy

Good shit all around. I'm not really surprised by the fact that muscle mass stayed the same. I guess body recomp really just isn't for me, which is fine. I'll gladly keep what I've got in terms of lean muscle mass for now until I get down into the 12-15% body fat range and I can build up from there. I am super happy with these results.


----------



## Reader591 (Tuesday at 4:13 AM)

llazy_llama said:


> The Cliffs Notes:
> Between 02 September 2022 and 04 January 2023
> Body fat % down from 30.1% to 23.0%
> Fat tissue in pounds down from 75.6 lbs to 52.4 lbs
> ...


That’s still some great work! Better than most who lose almost equal muscle to fat (at least outside of this forum).


----------



## llazy_llama (Wednesday at 2:25 AM)

10 January

Nutrition - 1370 calories, 430 under par. 72/56/197 CFP

Exercise - Pull Day A 
Deadlift - 135x8, 225x8, 315x5, 375x8, 375x5, 315x8
Machine lat pulldown - 320x12, 270x12, 270x10
Dumbbell one arm row - 60x10, 50x12, 50x10
Cable biceps curl - 130x12, 115x10, 115x8

Pull days are brutal. I'm absolutely wrecked after an hour and a half.


----------

